# Trump acquitted again!



## airplanemechanic

woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.

Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.

This is beautiful!









						Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
					

Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd




					www.ptnewsnetwork.com


----------



## Slade3200

airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!


7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!


----------



## Concerned American

airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!


Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.


----------



## B. Kidd

Incitement didn't fit! Ya' gotta acquit!!


----------



## harmonica

those MOFOs NEED to be invaded and hit with frying pans for wasting so much time and tax payer $$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

invade them MOFOs!!!!!!!!!! hit them MOFOs--that's YOUR $$$$$$$ they wasted


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
Click to expand...



Will you now actually SUPPORT those Republicans who turned their back on their President?

Or will you throw them under the bus, figuring that if they were willing to stab Trump in the back, they'd be willing to do it to Biden?


----------



## Papageorgio

Not a surprise, just a waste of time. Everyone knew he would be acquitted.


----------



## Slade3200

Concerned American said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
Click to expand...

They should be applauded for doing what was right and not cowering to a party or  a bully. Burr, Merkowski, Romney, Toomey, Collins, Cassidy, and Sasse. If memory serves me right


----------



## airplanemechanic

Slade3200 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
Click to expand...


Balls? They voted 3 days ago that the whole fucking thing was unconstitutional then vote to convict? That's not balls, that's BALL LESS.


----------



## petro

Heads will explode.


----------



## Slade3200

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Will you now actually SUPPORT those Republicans who turned their back on their President?
> 
> Or will you throw them under the bus, figuring that if they were willing to stab Trump in the back, they'd be willing to do it to Biden?
Click to expand...

I respect the act. My support for any politician depends on the issues at hand


----------



## Slade3200

airplanemechanic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Balls? They voted 3 days ago that the whole fucking thing was unconstitutional then vote to convict? That's not balls, that's BALL LESS.
Click to expand...

Some things happened in 3 days. There was a trial. Duh


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Will you now actually SUPPORT those Republicans who turned their back on their President?
> 
> Or will you throw them under the bus, figuring that if they were willing to stab Trump in the back, they'd be willing to do it to Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I respect the act. My support for any politician depends on the issues at hand
Click to expand...



So in other words, they are on their own.  If you vote in North Carolina, Sen. Burr can eat shit because he doesn't toe the liberal line.


----------



## Meathead

airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com


Trump wins again!


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com


The libtards just showed the last 4 yrs to the world......THE REAL WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!....BAWWWHAHA


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Slade3200 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
Click to expand...


They'll be unemployed soon enough.

Democrats ... what dumb fuckers.  Now Trump will live in your heads forever.


----------



## AFrench2

For those keeping count:

*Popular Vote winner:* 0 times
*Impeached:* 2 times
*Terms Served:* 1 term, first time since 1992


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com


What a fucking brutal ass beating......we still got an hour...llol


----------



## airplanemechanic

Oh lord Chucky shitshow is crying like a baby!


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll be unemployed soon enough.
> 
> Democrats ... what dumb fuckers.  Now Trump will live in your heads forever.
Click to expand...

We knew weeks ago they planned this shit. Wait until the investigation is over....lol


----------



## airplanemechanic

AFrench2 said:


> For those keeping count:
> 
> *Popular Vote winner:* 0 times
> *Impeached:* 2 times
> *Terms Served:* 1 term, first time since 1992



For those keeping count:

Impeached: 2 times
Acquitted: 2 times. 
Liberals lost: 2 times.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

airplanemechanic said:


> Oh lord Chucky shitshow is crying like a baby!


Hollywood better give an Oscar for todays living documentary..........LOLOLOL


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

airplanemechanic said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those keeping count:
> 
> *Popular Vote winner:* 0 times
> *Impeached:* 2 times
> *Terms Served:* 1 term, first time since 1992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those keeping count:
> 
> Impeached: 2 times
> Acquitted: 2 times.
> Liberals lost: 2 times.
Click to expand...

He gutted them like he gutted Hildabeast.lolol

Edit...Is gutted too heavy for this section?


----------



## I c h i g o

Concerned American said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
Click to expand...

I never liked Romney when he was the former Governor for Massachusetts. I knew he was a sleazeball of some sort.


----------



## Slade3200

Listen to McConnel right now


----------



## Slade3200

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Will you now actually SUPPORT those Republicans who turned their back on their President?
> 
> Or will you throw them under the bus, figuring that if they were willing to stab Trump in the back, they'd be willing to do it to Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I respect the act. My support for any politician depends on the issues at hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, they are on their own.  If you vote in North Carolina, Sen. Burr can eat shit because he doesn't toe the liberal line.
Click to expand...

Uhh no, not in other words. That was piss poor spin. Nice try


----------



## the other mike

airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com


So apparently now they're going to find some loopholes in the Constitution and attempt to have him censured, so he can never run again . It never ends.


----------



## Slade3200

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll be unemployed soon enough.
> 
> Democrats ... what dumb fuckers.  Now Trump will live in your heads forever.
Click to expand...

Yes, he will love as a double impeached and defeated president who not only lost the office after 4 years but also the house and senate majority. #Losing


----------



## MarathonMike

Thank you Democrat leaders for trashing the Constitution, wasting all of our time and taxpayer money on your stupid power trip. All just to destroy Donald Trump. You are disgusting.


----------



## Slade3200

MarathonMike said:


> Thank you Democrat leaders for trashing the Constitution, wasting all of our time and taxpayer money on your stupid power trip. All just to destroy Donald Trump. You are disgusting.


You listening to McConnel?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Will you now actually SUPPORT those Republicans who turned their back on their President?
> 
> Or will you throw them under the bus, figuring that if they were willing to stab Trump in the back, they'd be willing to do it to Biden?
Click to expand...

Yeah he will support them sense they turned on trump,he will keep supporting them until the day comes when they turn on biden is well and lie will THEN throw them under the bus as you said,for turning on biden as well.


----------



## B. Kidd

Slade3200 said:


> Listen to McConnel right now



He voted not guilty. That's the important thing. Now he's aimlessly bloviating.


----------



## Slade3200

LA RAM FAN said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Will you now actually SUPPORT those Republicans who turned their back on their President?
> 
> Or will you throw them under the bus, figuring that if they were willing to stab Trump in the back, they'd be willing to do it to Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he will support them sense they turned on trump,he will keep supporting them until the day comes when they turn on biden is well and lie will THEN throw them under the bus as you said,for turning on biden as well.
Click to expand...

Yeaaaa, the cartoon guy is explaining what I support. Excellent!


----------



## Slade3200

B. Kidd said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to McConnel right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He voted not guilty. That's the important thing. Now he's aimlessly bloviating.
Click to expand...

Rather pathetic don’t you think? Mitch just literally made the case to find Trump guilty. He is hiding behind the fact that Trump isn’t in office any more. What a weak ass excuse


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Doesn’t really matter because this entire farce was designed to keep ‘Trump Bad!’ in the Pravda headlines.


----------



## Penelope

Concerned American said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
Click to expand...


43 republicans are gutless wonders with no balls or spines.


----------



## Slade3200

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Doesn’t really matter because this entire farce was designed to keep ‘Trump Bad!’ in the Pravda headlines.


Well that is because Trump is bad.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Democrats are scared shitless of Trump and now they're shaking in their boots.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

AFrench2 said:


> For those keeping count:
> 
> *Popular Vote winner:* 0 times
> *Impeached:* 2 times
> *Terms Served:* 1 term, first time since 1992


Thats because communists do not have a single bone of integrity.  They relied on fraud to win the election and everyone knows it.


----------



## Concerned American

Penelope said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 43 republicans are gutless wonders with no balls or spines.
Click to expand...

And you are a useless waste of air that wouldn't know balls if they were sitting on your chin.


----------



## Slade3200

airplanemechanic said:


> Democrats are scared shitless of Trump and now they're shaking in their boots.


Mitch is promoting civil litigation and criminal prosecution of Trump.


----------



## tigerred59

*The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*


----------



## airplanemechanic

Slade3200 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are scared shitless of Trump and now they're shaking in their boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch is promoting civil litigation and criminal prosecution of Trump.
Click to expand...


Yep, try him criminally, I beg you to. Playing the video of him saying to peacefully go the capitol is an absolute defense. He would walk.


----------



## B. Kidd

Slade3200 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to McConnel right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He voted not guilty. That's the important thing. Now he's aimlessly bloviating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rather pathetic don’t you think? Mitch just literally made the case to find Trump guilty. He is hiding behind the fact that Trump isn’t in office any more. What a weak ass excuse
Click to expand...


The Turtle was only good for getting SCOTUS appointments thru. Otherwise, he's basically useless.


----------



## Papageorgio

The issue now is, when the GOP controls the House again, watch for them to try to impeach if the President is a Democrat.

The two parties love games.


----------



## miketx

BLM. Burn Loot Murder.


----------



## Crepitus

airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com


You act like this was unexpected.  Nobody thought the cowardly whack-jobs on the republican side of the senate would convict him.

BFHD.


----------



## Crepitus

Slade3200 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
Click to expand...

Seven out of fifty.

Not a good showing for the pathetic little weasels.


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are scared shitless of Trump and now they're shaking in their boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch is promoting civil litigation and criminal prosecution of Trump.
Click to expand...



What Mitch should be doing is expulsion of the 7 Socialists from the Republican caucus.

Let them sit with their beloved friends on the other side of the aisle.

That's the great thing about being in the minority, you don't have to worry about losing power as you don't have it anyhow.


----------



## AquaAthena

airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com


----------



## Slade3200

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are scared shitless of Trump and now they're shaking in their boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch is promoting civil litigation and criminal prosecution of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What Mitch should be doing is expulsion of the 7 Socialists from the Republican caucus.
> 
> Let them sit with their beloved friends on the other side of the aisle.
> 
> That's the great thing about being in the minority, you don't have to worry about losing power as you don't have it anyhow.
Click to expand...

Why would he do that? He literally just validated everything the Dems accused Trump of and recommended Civil and criminal litigation.


----------



## Leo123

Concerned American said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
Click to expand...

Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy


----------



## airplanemechanic

Leo123 said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
Click to expand...


Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.









						Louisiana GOP ‘profoundly disappointed’ over Cassidy's impeachment vote
					

Cassidy defended his decision Tuesday, arguing that House impeachment managers made a better case than Trump’s defense, which he said did “a terrible job.”




					www.politico.com


----------



## Quasar44

Stalinist lost again


----------



## Polishprince

Leo123 said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
Click to expand...

Collins as well.


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are scared shitless of Trump and now they're shaking in their boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch is promoting civil litigation and criminal prosecution of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What Mitch should be doing is expulsion of the 7 Socialists from the Republican caucus.
> 
> Let them sit with their beloved friends on the other side of the aisle.
> 
> That's the great thing about being in the minority, you don't have to worry about losing power as you don't have it anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he do that? He literally just validated everything the Dems accused Trump of and recommended Civil and criminal litigation.
Click to expand...


Its known as standing up for your constituents in the Republican Party.   I'm not saying to run them out of the Senate prematurely.    Just have them sit with those whom they are more comfortable with.


----------



## Slade3200

airplanemechanic said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
Click to expand...

Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?


----------



## Slade3200

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are scared shitless of Trump and now they're shaking in their boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch is promoting civil litigation and criminal prosecution of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What Mitch should be doing is expulsion of the 7 Socialists from the Republican caucus.
> 
> Let them sit with their beloved friends on the other side of the aisle.
> 
> That's the great thing about being in the minority, you don't have to worry about losing power as you don't have it anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he do that? He literally just validated everything the Dems accused Trump of and recommended Civil and criminal litigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its known as standing up for your constituents in the Republican Party.   I'm not saying to run them out of the Senate prematurely.    Just have them sit with those whom they are more comfortable with.
Click to expand...

Does ideology and conservative values even matter anymore? Or is it simply a matter of being loyal to one man now?


----------



## Concerned American

AFrench2 said:


> For those keeping count:
> 
> *Popular Vote winner:* 0 times
> *Impeached:* 2 times
> *Terms Served:* 1 term, first time since 1992


Forever Acquitted:  2 times.
Electoral College Winner:  1 time
Terms Served:  It ain't over yet, Moron.


----------



## Leo123

airplanemechanic said:


> Yep, try him criminally, I beg you to. Playing the video of him saying to peacefully go the capitol is an absolute defense. He would walk.


Some 'legal eagle' on the news is saying Trump could be tried for 'accessory after the fact.'  Which, (IMO) is huge reach but don't put it past Democrats to try it.  After all, they have shown they will flagrantly ignore the Constitution and the laws in order to get Trump and have been doing so for 4 years.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Slade3200 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
Click to expand...


Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict. 

It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are scared shitless of Trump and now they're shaking in their boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch is promoting civil litigation and criminal prosecution of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What Mitch should be doing is expulsion of the 7 Socialists from the Republican caucus.
> 
> Let them sit with their beloved friends on the other side of the aisle.
> 
> That's the great thing about being in the minority, you don't have to worry about losing power as you don't have it anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he do that? He literally just validated everything the Dems accused Trump of and recommended Civil and criminal litigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its known as standing up for your constituents in the Republican Party.   I'm not saying to run them out of the Senate prematurely.    Just have them sit with those whom they are more comfortable with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does ideology and conservative values even matter anymore? Or is it simply a matter of being loyal to one man now?
Click to expand...



How is it consistent with conservative values to piss in the coffee of 75 million little Trumpsters with an "aye" vote for a Fake Impeachment?

Like I said, I not in favor of throwing any of these men and broads out of the Senate. And I am against shunning them.   But if I were in Senate I wouldn't want to pretend like we were on the same page or the same ideology. If McConnell doesn't chuck Mitt Romney and the rest of these ingrates out of the caucus,  and I was in the Senate, I'd voluntarily leave the caucus and apply to the Democrats where they stick together even when they have no case.


----------



## OldLady

airplanemechanic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Balls? They voted 3 days ago that the whole fucking thing was unconstitutional then vote to convict? That's not balls, that's BALL LESS.
Click to expand...

6 of the 7 also voted that it was constitutional.


----------



## Slade3200

airplanemechanic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
Click to expand...

That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!


----------



## Slade3200

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are scared shitless of Trump and now they're shaking in their boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch is promoting civil litigation and criminal prosecution of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What Mitch should be doing is expulsion of the 7 Socialists from the Republican caucus.
> 
> Let them sit with their beloved friends on the other side of the aisle.
> 
> That's the great thing about being in the minority, you don't have to worry about losing power as you don't have it anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he do that? He literally just validated everything the Dems accused Trump of and recommended Civil and criminal litigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its known as standing up for your constituents in the Republican Party.   I'm not saying to run them out of the Senate prematurely.    Just have them sit with those whom they are more comfortable with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does ideology and conservative values even matter anymore? Or is it simply a matter of being loyal to one man now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is it consistent with conservative values to piss in the coffee of 75 million little Trumpsters with an "aye" vote for a Fake Impeachment?
> 
> Like I said, I not in favor of throwing any of these men and broads out of the Senate. And I am against shunning them.   But if I were in Senate I wouldn't want to pretend like we were on the same page or the same ideology. If McConnell doesn't chuck Mitt Romney and the rest of these ingrates out of the caucus,  and I was in the Senate, I'd voluntarily leave the caucus and apply to the Democrats where they stick together even when they have no case.
Click to expand...

Nothing was fake about the impeachment. It was the real deal. I understand youve grown accustomed to calling anything you don’t agree with “fake” but that doesn’t take it true. I also don’t know why you assume that 75 million people believe trumps lies about a fake election. There are many conservatives I know that voted for Trump for policy reasons but could discern his lies from the truth. And no objective and informed Trump supporter that I know really believes that the election was stolen. Those weak minded faction that does believe that crap, well I can’t heal crazy.


----------



## Slade3200

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are scared shitless of Trump and now they're shaking in their boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch is promoting civil litigation and criminal prosecution of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What Mitch should be doing is expulsion of the 7 Socialists from the Republican caucus.
> 
> Let them sit with their beloved friends on the other side of the aisle.
> 
> That's the great thing about being in the minority, you don't have to worry about losing power as you don't have it anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he do that? He literally just validated everything the Dems accused Trump of and recommended Civil and criminal litigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its known as standing up for your constituents in the Republican Party.   I'm not saying to run them out of the Senate prematurely.    Just have them sit with those whom they are more comfortable with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does ideology and conservative values even matter anymore? Or is it simply a matter of being loyal to one man now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is it consistent with conservative values to piss in the coffee of 75 million little Trumpsters with an "aye" vote for a Fake Impeachment?
> 
> Like I said, I not in favor of throwing any of these men and broads out of the Senate. And I am against shunning them.   But if I were in Senate I wouldn't want to pretend like we were on the same page or the same ideology. If McConnell doesn't chuck Mitt Romney and the rest of these ingrates out of the caucus,  and I was in the Senate, I'd voluntarily leave the caucus and apply to the Democrats where they stick together even when they have no case.
Click to expand...

Seems like you are loyal to party over country. I wouldn’t vote for a person like that


----------



## Polishprince

Slade3200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are scared shitless of Trump and now they're shaking in their boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch is promoting civil litigation and criminal prosecution of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What Mitch should be doing is expulsion of the 7 Socialists from the Republican caucus.
> 
> Let them sit with their beloved friends on the other side of the aisle.
> 
> That's the great thing about being in the minority, you don't have to worry about losing power as you don't have it anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he do that? He literally just validated everything the Dems accused Trump of and recommended Civil and criminal litigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its known as standing up for your constituents in the Republican Party.   I'm not saying to run them out of the Senate prematurely.    Just have them sit with those whom they are more comfortable with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does ideology and conservative values even matter anymore? Or is it simply a matter of being loyal to one man now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is it consistent with conservative values to piss in the coffee of 75 million little Trumpsters with an "aye" vote for a Fake Impeachment?
> 
> Like I said, I not in favor of throwing any of these men and broads out of the Senate. And I am against shunning them.   But if I were in Senate I wouldn't want to pretend like we were on the same page or the same ideology. If McConnell doesn't chuck Mitt Romney and the rest of these ingrates out of the caucus,  and I was in the Senate, I'd voluntarily leave the caucus and apply to the Democrats where they stick together even when they have no case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like you are loyal to party over country. I wouldn’t vote for a person like that
Click to expand...



If I ran for office , you wouldn't vote for me anyhow.   I am against allowing men in dresses to use the nation's Ladies Rooms, and I'm against kissing up to Chairman Xi


----------



## Captain Caveman

airplanemechanic said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those keeping count:
> 
> *Popular Vote winner:* 0 times
> *Impeached:* 2 times
> *Terms Served:* 1 term, first time since 1992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those keeping count:
> 
> Impeached: 2 times
> Acquitted: 2 times.
> Liberals lost: 2 times.
Click to expand...


Those keeping count, Dems had 2 temper tantrums and lost both.


----------



## d0gbreath




----------



## Leo123

Polishprince said:


> How is it consistent with conservative values to piss in the coffee of 75 million little Trumpsters with an "aye" vote for a Fake Impeachment?
> 
> Like I said, I not in favor of throwing any of these men and broads out of the Senate. And I am against shunning them. But if I were in Senate I wouldn't want to pretend like we were on the same page or the same ideology. If McConnell doesn't chuck Mitt Romney and the rest of these ingrates out of the caucus, and I was in the Senate, I'd voluntarily leave the caucus and apply to the Democrats where they stick together even when they have no case.


McConnell is part of the swamp, he hates Trump.  I wouldn't anticipate a fellow Rhino throwing his fellow Rinos overboard.


----------



## Captain Caveman

I'm British and been on American political forums for some 6 years. What a FUCKING embarrassment Democrats are to America. I feel sorry for you Republicans and America in general. 

America has a cancer, Democrats.


----------



## Leo123

OldLady said:


> 6 of the 7 also voted that it was constitutional.


They are idiots....


----------



## noonereal

airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!!



Woo hoo?
WTF kind of child are you? 
Oh yeah, a typical immature ReTrumplican child. 

Well, this goes to show, there are no checks and balances on our President. Scary stuff.


----------



## noonereal

Captain Caveman said:


> I'm British and been on American political forums for some 6 years. What a FUCKING embarrassment Democrats are to America. I feel sorry for you Republicans and America in general.
> 
> America has a cancer, Democrats.




Thanks for your comment but you are mistaken, Trump is a Republican. 

Peace


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Penelope said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 43 republicans are gutless wonders with no balls or spines.
Click to expand...

Dear P. You really got your ass beaten to a pulp today. hope it hurts...................Forever, Sloopy


----------



## Flash

the Democrat's sicko partisan charges didn't hold water.

They just looked like fools once again.

The bonus is that it exposed the treacherous RINOs.

Before we can get rid of the Democrat traitors to the Constitution we first need to get rid of the RINOs.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

noonereal said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo?
> WTF kind of child are you?
> Oh yeah, a typical immature ReTrumplican child.
> 
> Well, this goes to show, there are no checks and balances on our President. Scary stuff.
Click to expand...

You got your ass beaten to a pulp today. Face it!


----------



## Captain Caveman

noonereal said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm British and been on American political forums for some 6 years. What a FUCKING embarrassment Democrats are to America. I feel sorry for you Republicans and America in general.
> 
> America has a cancer, Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your comment but you are mistaken, Trump is a Republican.
> 
> Peace
Click to expand...


Lame shit reply.


----------



## Flash




----------



## B. Kidd

Trump's lead attorney was subpar and Dimm's still got spanked!


----------



## Anathema

Slade3200 said:


> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!



7 Republican Senators who will likely find themselves spending the rest of their political lives (as long or short as it may be) looking over their shoulders. They will very likely find themselves losing support, primaried, and very possibly losing their positions... 

G Riddance to Bad Rubbish!!!!


----------



## Slade3200

Anathema said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican Senators who will likely find themselves spending the rest of their political lives (as long or short as it may be) looking over their shoulders. They will very likely find themselves losing support, primaried, and very possibly losing their positions...
> 
> G Riddance to Bad Rubbish!!!!
Click to expand...

Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists


----------



## Concerned American

Polishprince said:


> If McConnell doesn't chuck Mitt Romney and the rest of these ingrates out of the caucus, and I was in the Senate, I'd voluntarily leave the caucus and apply to the Democrats where they stick together even when they have no case.


And you would become another commie.  Nationalist Party!


----------



## Anathema

Slade3200 said:


> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists



Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.

Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.


----------



## MarathonMike

Slade3200 said:


> You listening to McConnel?


No. All that is required is a functioning brain.


----------



## Likkmee

noonereal said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo?
> WTF kind of child are you?
> Oh yeah, a typical immature ReTrumplican child.
> 
> Well, this goes to show, there are no checks and balances on our President. Scary stuff.
Click to expand...

Hoo who ?? Didn't that Trunk guy have a TV show a few years ago ?


----------



## Slade3200

Anathema said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
Click to expand...

When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require


----------



## Slade3200

MarathonMike said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You listening to McConnel?
> 
> 
> 
> No. All that is required is a functioning brain.
Click to expand...

A functioning brain... Something you obviously don’t have as that last comment made zero conversational sense. Nice one. Haha


----------



## airplanemechanic

noonereal said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo?
> WTF kind of child are you?
> Oh yeah, a typical immature ReTrumplican child.
> 
> Well, this goes to show, there are no checks and balances on our President. Scary stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anathema

Slade3200 said:


> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require



The US Constitution is dead, and has been for more than a century and a half. Loyalty to a document that hasn’t been followed since 1860 (at the most recent) is stupidity, not loyalty. 

Loyalty needs to be given to Ideology, and those who adhere strictly and fervently to it. For ANY political party to have value it must have (and rigidly enforce) such an ideology. Otherwise it has nothing to stand on.


----------



## lantern2814

Slade3200 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
Click to expand...

You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.


----------



## Robert Urbanek

Revising Isaiah 6.10-11 and making the Old Testament new again.

_Make the minds of the senators dull, and stop their ears, and shut their eyes, so that they may not look with their eyes, and listen with their ears, and comprehend with their minds . . . Then I said, “How long, O Lord?” And he said: “Until cities lie waste without inhabitant, and houses without people, and the land is utterly desolate . . .”_


----------



## Dalia

Meathead said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wins again!
Click to expand...

Trump 2024 .


----------



## Daryl Hunt

B. Kidd said:


> Incitement didn't fit! Ya' gotta acquit!!



This was equiv to being thrown out of court, not aquittal.  As much as I despise Moscow Mitch, his outgoing speech was dead on.  You can't remove a Private Citizen from office.  But Moscow Mitch did say that Rump was guilty of sedition dead to rights and it was the place for the Judicial Department to bring it to court.  Rump wasn't aquitted.  He's guilty as sin and just hasn't been brought in front of the correct venue yet.  His life isn't as rosy as you Rumpsters paint it.  He has criminal charges that can now be file by the District Courts and others over Jan6th.    And,  let's face it, the Courts haven't been too friendly with Rump as of late.


----------



## beagle9

B. Kidd said:


> Incitement didn't fit! Ya' gotta acquit!!


We know who the real inciters are, and have been since 2016 and/or before. It just finally came to a head on 1-6-2021. American's were fed up (tired of taking it), and the denial of the evidence for the election fraud was the straw that finally broke the poor camel's back. Now it was wrong for them to turn into Democrat's when things don't go like they think it should, but after all things combined over 12 years they finally lost it.

They claim Trump lied about the fraud, yet the American people never got their day in court that is afforded some of the worst heinous criminal's in America (think about that one).

Ted Cruz was right, and thank God Ted Cruz realized that Trump is just an old bull, and if you poke at him, and poke at him, you'll eventually get the horns.

No one took Trump seriously when he was battling political opponents, because they know that politic's is just a dirty game. I mean look at Kamala Harris, and how she treated Biden like a perv, and that she believed those women over him, but now he's the best thing since apple pie. LOL

What would be great is America getting to the bottom of who it was that was behind the get Trump for 4 years operation. Was it world players mixed with our people here or was it specific groups here with an agenda or maybe even a single group with alot of power that had a specific agenda ???


----------



## skews13

airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com



Yep. 43 radical Republicans stood with Trump, rioters, and cop killers.

Now come the state criminal and civil indictments.

And there won't be any Republican Senators around to protect him in those trials. See you soon.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
Click to expand...

Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.


----------



## beagle9

Donald Trump Jr. 2024.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Slade3200 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
Click to expand...


One name explains it all, Agnew.  He could have been impeached, thrown out of office but he resigned which took those two steps out of the cycle.  It went directly to the Criminal Courts which would have followed the Impeachment Process had not resigned.

Another name would be Nixon.  Nixon resigned before the impeachment but that did not take the criminal response away.  What took the criminal response away was when Ford Impeached Nixon.  Even so, the pardon agreement leveled pretty much the same things a criminal conviction would have sans the prison time.  

Then there is Clinton.  Even though he was Impeached and the Impeachment trial failed, he still faced civilian criminal charges.  Bush Jr. gave him a pardon with pretty much the same sentencing sans prison that he would have received in a criminal trial.  

Out of these 3, the only one that could NOT hold another Federal Job was Agnew since he was the only convicted felon.

Rump has 7 years to sweat out this one.  And if you think Rump is going to behave himself, here is a little tidbit that finally came out.  That trip to Florida by Macarthy wasn't  so much to kiss Rumps Ass, it was to retrieve the GOP Donor List that is supposed to be maintained by the GOP HQ.   That list is in Rump's possesion.  His right to maintain desolved.  Rump refused to turn that list over.  Meaning, Rump ain't through yet and will continue down the same pathway.  And no one really knows how many hundreds of millions he has to spend on the efforts.  

The good news is, if he uses one dime of those hundreds of millions for his criminal defense, he'll just be adding to the criminal charges and the Courts are pretty well fed up with him.  And he's not going to get anything for free or on credit since he won't pay his legal debts.  It's strictly cash and carry.  

Same goes for any of his "Ralleyes".  After stiffing many cities already, the only way he's going to get the permits is to pony up the money up front to pay for them.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Anathema said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
Click to expand...


There is an old Cowboy saying.  "I ride for the Brand but I expect for the Brand to Ride for Me".


----------



## beagle9

skews13 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. 43 radical Republicans stood with Trump, rioters, and cop killers.
> 
> Now come the state criminal and civil indictments.
> 
> And there won't be any Republican Senators around to protect him in those trials. See you soon.
Click to expand...

Yeah and all you leftist/Democrat's stood with rioters that burned, rioted, beat and killed the innocent, attacked government facilities, statues, police precincts, attacked individuals, created no go zones in major cities, threatened witnesses, and when asked to condemn it all "CRICKETS".


----------



## airplanemechanic

airplanemechanic said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louisiana GOP ‘profoundly disappointed’ over Cassidy's impeachment vote
> 
> 
> Cassidy defended his decision Tuesday, arguing that House impeachment managers made a better case than Trump’s defense, which he said did “a terrible job.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
Click to expand...


What did I say? We take care of our own.









						Louisiana GOP votes to censure Cassidy over impeachment vote
					

The executive committee of the Republican Party of Louisiana voted on Saturday to censure Sen. Bill Cassidy (R-La.) over his vote to convict former President Trump for inciting the Jan. 6 riots at …




					thehill.com


----------



## Slade3200

Anathema said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US Constitution is dead, and has been for more than a century and a half. Loyalty to a document that hasn’t been followed since 1860 (at the most recent) is stupidity, not loyalty.
> 
> Loyalty needs to be given to Ideology, and those who adhere strictly and fervently to it. For ANY political party to have value it must have (and rigidly enforce) such an ideology. Otherwise it has nothing to stand on.
Click to expand...

I disagree. To let a party or ideology define you makes you a mindless puppet. We all have our own values and interpretations of right and wrong. We all have our own unique ideas on how to address issues. I prefer smart independent thinkers who can manage and lead with integrity. Those type are much better than the party drones.

Besides if you are a Trump fan then you are contradicting yourself as he is probably the least loyal person I have ever seen


----------



## Slade3200

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
Click to expand...

McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
Click to expand...

Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless


----------



## Leo123

Daryl Hunt said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One name explains it all, Agnew.  He could have been impeached, thrown out of office but he resigned which took those two steps out of the cycle.  It went directly to the Criminal Courts which would have followed the Impeachment Process had not resigned.
> 
> Another name would be Nixon.  Nixon resigned before the impeachment but that did not take the criminal response away.  What took the criminal response away was when Ford Impeached Nixon.  Even so, the pardon agreement leveled pretty much the same things a criminal conviction would have sans the prison time.
> 
> Then there is Clinton.  Even though he was Impeached and the Impeachment trial failed, he still faced civilian criminal charges.  Bush Jr. gave him a pardon with pretty much the same sentencing sans prison that he would have received in a criminal trial.
> 
> Out of these 3, the only one that could NOT hold another Federal Job was Agnew since he was the only convicted felon.
> 
> Rump has 7 years to sweat out this one.  And if you think Rump is going to behave himself, here is a little tidbit that finally came out.  That trip to Florida by Macarthy wasn't  so much to kiss Rumps Ass, it was to retrieve the GOP Donor List that is supposed to be maintained by the GOP HQ.   That list is in Rump's possesion.  His right to maintain desolved.  Rump refused to turn that list over.  Meaning, Rump ain't through yet and will continue down the same pathway.  And no one really knows how many hundreds of millions he has to spend on the efforts.
> 
> The good news is, if he uses one dime of those hundreds of millions for his criminal defense, he'll just be adding to the criminal charges and the Courts are pretty well fed up with him.  And he's not going to get anything for free or on credit since he won't pay his legal debts.  It's strictly cash and carry.
> 
> Same goes for any of his "Ralleyes".  After stiffing many cities already, the only way he's going to get the permits is to pony up the money up front to pay for them.
Click to expand...

 Wake up Daryl......You're dreaming again.


----------



## Desperado




----------



## Leo123

Daryl Hunt said:


> There is an old Cowboy saying. "I ride for the Brand but I expect for the Brand to Ride for Me".


What cowboy ever said that?


----------



## Anathema

Slade3200 said:


> I disagree. To let a party or ideology define you makes you a mindless puppet. We all have our own values and interpretations of right and wrong. We all have our own unique ideas on how to address issues. I prefer smart independent thinkers who can manage and lead with integrity. Those type are much better than the party drones.



You have that backwards. You choose the party because THEY agree with YOUR ideology, not the other way around. The loyalty is to the ideology, not the party. 

Part of my ideology is an unwavering belief that there is only one set of proper Morals and Values with no exceptions. I find no use for independent thought or ideas and never have. 

As for Trump; I never really had any use for him except as a means to force the Republican Party further to the Right.


----------



## tigerred59

*Mitch the GQP Trump bitch, wants his power back and donor money....so he goes on this Trump is really guilty, but thanks to me and the GQP, ain't shit we gonna do about it.....let the black woman judge in Georgia risk her neck, let the AG's of NY risk it, but us lilly white cowards on the hill, wee's to afred of his base, them lunatics at large, so we pass.

I hope Trump starts a 3rd party, I hope he disrupts the GQP at every turn and to Mitch the GQP bitch, I hope to the day you die along with your fellow cowards, the DC cops that risks their lives to keep you white whores safe,  I hope they remember this day and how you whores, didn't give a rats fuck about them. AND TO THE BROTHER THAT SAVED THEY ASS THAT DAY.....A WASTED MOMENT IN HISTORY, DUDE.*


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless
Click to expand...

If I've got to point out the bullcrap, then you haven't been paying attention or you just like playing dumb after the failed unconstitutional bullcrap took place for another political hit job on the Republican's.


----------



## beagle9

tigerred59 said:


> *Mitch the GQP Trump bitch, wants his power back and donor money....so he goes on this Trump is really guilty, but thanks to me and the GQP, ain't shit we gonna do about it.....let the black woman judge in Georgia risk her neck, let the AG's of NY risk it, but us lilly white cowards on the hill, wee's to afred of his base, them lunatics at large, so we pass.
> 
> I hope Trump starts a 3rd party, I hope he disrupts the GQP at every turn and to Mitch the GQP bitch, I hope to the day you die along with your fellow cowards, the DC cops that risks their lives to keep you white whores safe,  I hope they remember this day and how you whores, didn't give a rats fuck about them. AND TO THE BROTHER THAT SAVED THEY ASS THAT DAY.....A WASTED MOMENT IN HISTORY, DUDE.*


You aren't to stable are you ?


----------



## Nova78

Slade3200 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
Click to expand...

No,turncoats


----------



## Slade3200

Anathema said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. To let a party or ideology define you makes you a mindless puppet. We all have our own values and interpretations of right and wrong. We all have our own unique ideas on how to address issues. I prefer smart independent thinkers who can manage and lead with integrity. Those type are much better than the party drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have that backwards. You choose the party because THEY agree with YOUR ideology, not the other way around. The loyalty is to the ideology, not the party.
> 
> Part of my ideology is an unwavering belief that there is only one set of proper Morals and Values with no exceptions. I find no use for independent thought or ideas and never have.
> 
> As for Trump; I never really had any use for him except as a means to force the Republican Party further to the Right.
Click to expand...

Sorry but to think either of the two corrupt parties represents all elements of a persons value system or political ideology is just plain idiotic. But you sound like a very hardheaded individual who is set in his ways so I’m not going to waste my breath on further explaination on why I think you're wrong. I’ll agree to disagree


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I've got to point out the bullcrap, then you haven't been paying attention or you just like playing dumb after the failed unconstitutional bullcrap took place for another political hit job on the Republican's.
Click to expand...

yet again another dodge from talking specifics. Don’t be a joke man, back your shit up and be prepared to talk specifics or piss off... you add nothing to the debate


----------



## lantern2814

Slade3200 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
Click to expand...

Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again


----------



## Slade3200

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
Click to expand...

No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up









						McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
					

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## lantern2814

Slade3200 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
Click to expand...

Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.


----------



## Slade3200

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.
Click to expand...

Wow, your political IQ is right there at retard level isn’t it?! I’ll explain the politics to you. Mitch says he will not hold the trail till after trump is out of office. If Nancy gives the articles to Mitch then he gains the power to lock up the senate right after Biden is elected thus holding up his appointments and first couple weeks of initiatives. Nancy held on to the articles so Joe could get the ball rolling and then she gave to Mitch when the timing was better. See how that works? Mitch made it clear that he would not hold the trial until after Trump was out. Not because he didn’t have them from Nancy but because he was playing politics.

You’re welcome for the lesson. I hope you learned something.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, your political IQ is right there at retard level isn’t it?! I’ll explain the politics to you. Mitch says he will not hold the trail till after trump is out of office. If Nancy gives the articles to Mitch then he gains the power to lock up the senate right after Biden is elected thus holding up his appointments and first couple weeks of initiatives. Nancy held on to the articles so Joe could get the ball rolling and then she gave to Mitch when the timing was better. See how that works? Mitch made it clear that he would not hold the trial until after Trump was out. Not because he didn’t have them from Nancy but because he was playing politics.
> 
> You’re welcome for the lesson. I hope you learned something.
Click to expand...

Are you explaining the continuation of the conspiracy that defrauded Trump, covered up evidence. Installed censorship. Sent the FBI out like secret police to intimidate whistle blowers. That one?


----------



## lantern2814

Slade3200 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, your political IQ is right there at retard level isn’t it?! I’ll explain the politics to you. Mitch says he will not hold the trail till after trump is out of office. If Nancy gives the articles to Mitch then he gains the power to lock up the senate right after Biden is elected thus holding up his appointments and first couple weeks of initiatives. Nancy held on to the articles so Joe could get the ball rolling and then she gave to Mitch when the timing was better. See how that works? Mitch made it clear that he would not hold the trial until after Trump was out. Not because he didn’t have them from Nancy but because he was playing politics.
> 
> You’re welcome for the lesson. I hope you learned something.
Click to expand...

Yes. That you’re at toddler level boingboing boy. See asshole, Nancy was never going to deliver the articles until Trump was  gone retard. Try to remember recent history. She did this last time too. See moron, Mitch can’t hold any trial until articles are delivered. No matter what anybody says. Joe can’t get any ball rolling anyway asshole. He has no say. Strike 3. Three lies, you’re gone. Here’s your lesson. Don’t speak. You tend to embarrass yourself boingboing boy.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, your political IQ is right there at retard level isn’t it?! I’ll explain the politics to you. Mitch says he will not hold the trail till after trump is out of office. If Nancy gives the articles to Mitch then he gains the power to lock up the senate right after Biden is elected thus holding up his appointments and first couple weeks of initiatives. Nancy held on to the articles so Joe could get the ball rolling and then she gave to Mitch when the timing was better. See how that works? Mitch made it clear that he would not hold the trial until after Trump was out. Not because he didn’t have them from Nancy but because he was playing politics.
> 
> You’re welcome for the lesson. I hope you learned something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you explaining the continuation of the conspiracy that defrauded Trump, covered up evidence. Installed censorship. Sent the FBI out like secret police to intimidate whistle blowers. That one?
Click to expand...

Haha, no I wasn’t talking about anything even remotely close to that dumb Ass. The shit y’all come up with is rather mind blowing... in the most pathetic kind of way


----------



## lantern2814

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, your political IQ is right there at retard level isn’t it?! I’ll explain the politics to you. Mitch says he will not hold the trail till after trump is out of office. If Nancy gives the articles to Mitch then he gains the power to lock up the senate right after Biden is elected thus holding up his appointments and first couple weeks of initiatives. Nancy held on to the articles so Joe could get the ball rolling and then she gave to Mitch when the timing was better. See how that works? Mitch made it clear that he would not hold the trial until after Trump was out. Not because he didn’t have them from Nancy but because he was playing politics.
> 
> You’re welcome for the lesson. I hope you learned something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you explaining the continuation of the conspiracy that defrauded Trump, covered up evidence. Installed censorship. Sent the FBI out like secret police to intimidate whistle blowers. That one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no I wasn’t talking about anything even remotely close to that dumb Ass. The shit y’all come up with is rather mind blowing... in the most pathetic kind of way
Click to expand...

This from a moron who cited boingboing.com as a source. You can sit down and STFU now. Anybody citing them is pathetic. Oh, that would be YOU.


----------



## Missourian

Leo123 said:


> What cowboy ever said that?


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, your political IQ is right there at retard level isn’t it?! I’ll explain the politics to you. Mitch says he will not hold the trail till after trump is out of office. If Nancy gives the articles to Mitch then he gains the power to lock up the senate right after Biden is elected thus holding up his appointments and first couple weeks of initiatives. Nancy held on to the articles so Joe could get the ball rolling and then she gave to Mitch when the timing was better. See how that works? Mitch made it clear that he would not hold the trial until after Trump was out. Not because he didn’t have them from Nancy but because he was playing politics.
> 
> You’re welcome for the lesson. I hope you learned something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you explaining the continuation of the conspiracy that defrauded Trump, covered up evidence. Installed censorship. Sent the FBI out like secret police to intimidate whistle blowers. That one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no I wasn’t talking about anything even remotely close to that dumb Ass. The shit y’all come up with is rather mind blowing... in the most pathetic kind of way
Click to expand...

What is pathetic is our leadership supporting obvious fraud by lying and installing an illegitimate president.


----------



## Slade3200

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, your political IQ is right there at retard level isn’t it?! I’ll explain the politics to you. Mitch says he will not hold the trail till after trump is out of office. If Nancy gives the articles to Mitch then he gains the power to lock up the senate right after Biden is elected thus holding up his appointments and first couple weeks of initiatives. Nancy held on to the articles so Joe could get the ball rolling and then she gave to Mitch when the timing was better. See how that works? Mitch made it clear that he would not hold the trial until after Trump was out. Not because he didn’t have them from Nancy but because he was playing politics.
> 
> You’re welcome for the lesson. I hope you learned something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. That you’re at toddler level boingboing boy. See asshole, Nancy was never going to deliver the articles until Trump was  gone retard. Try to remember recent history. She did this last time too. See moron, Mitch can’t hold any trial until articles are delivered. No matter what anybody says. Joe can’t get any ball rolling anyway asshole. He has no say. Strike 3. Three lies, you’re gone. Here’s your lesson. Don’t speak. You tend to embarrass yourself boingboing boy.
Click to expand...

Wow, I lay it out crystal clear and you still don’t get it... went right over your head... I can’t help you


----------



## Slade3200

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, your political IQ is right there at retard level isn’t it?! I’ll explain the politics to you. Mitch says he will not hold the trail till after trump is out of office. If Nancy gives the articles to Mitch then he gains the power to lock up the senate right after Biden is elected thus holding up his appointments and first couple weeks of initiatives. Nancy held on to the articles so Joe could get the ball rolling and then she gave to Mitch when the timing was better. See how that works? Mitch made it clear that he would not hold the trial until after Trump was out. Not because he didn’t have them from Nancy but because he was playing politics.
> 
> You’re welcome for the lesson. I hope you learned something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you explaining the continuation of the conspiracy that defrauded Trump, covered up evidence. Installed censorship. Sent the FBI out like secret police to intimidate whistle blowers. That one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no I wasn’t talking about anything even remotely close to that dumb Ass. The shit y’all come up with is rather mind blowing... in the most pathetic kind of way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This from a moron who cited boingboing.com as a source. You can sit down and STFU now. Anybody citing them is pathetic. Oh, that would be YOU.
Click to expand...

What did I use them to cite?


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, your political IQ is right there at retard level isn’t it?! I’ll explain the politics to you. Mitch says he will not hold the trail till after trump is out of office. If Nancy gives the articles to Mitch then he gains the power to lock up the senate right after Biden is elected thus holding up his appointments and first couple weeks of initiatives. Nancy held on to the articles so Joe could get the ball rolling and then she gave to Mitch when the timing was better. See how that works? Mitch made it clear that he would not hold the trial until after Trump was out. Not because he didn’t have them from Nancy but because he was playing politics.
> 
> You’re welcome for the lesson. I hope you learned something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you explaining the continuation of the conspiracy that defrauded Trump, covered up evidence. Installed censorship. Sent the FBI out like secret police to intimidate whistle blowers. That one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no I wasn’t talking about anything even remotely close to that dumb Ass. The shit y’all come up with is rather mind blowing... in the most pathetic kind of way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is pathetic is our leadership supporting obvious fraud by lying and installing an illegitimate president.
Click to expand...

Yeah dude, that’s totally believable


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, your political IQ is right there at retard level isn’t it?! I’ll explain the politics to you. Mitch says he will not hold the trail till after trump is out of office. If Nancy gives the articles to Mitch then he gains the power to lock up the senate right after Biden is elected thus holding up his appointments and first couple weeks of initiatives. Nancy held on to the articles so Joe could get the ball rolling and then she gave to Mitch when the timing was better. See how that works? Mitch made it clear that he would not hold the trial until after Trump was out. Not because he didn’t have them from Nancy but because he was playing politics.
> 
> You’re welcome for the lesson. I hope you learned something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you explaining the continuation of the conspiracy that defrauded Trump, covered up evidence. Installed censorship. Sent the FBI out like secret police to intimidate whistle blowers. That one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no I wasn’t talking about anything even remotely close to that dumb Ass. The shit y’all come up with is rather mind blowing... in the most pathetic kind of way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is pathetic is our leadership supporting obvious fraud by lying and installing an illegitimate president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah dude, that’s totally believable
Click to expand...

It is totally believable. We have seen a dual justice system since 2008. The FBI, and DOJ caught in all kind of lies. Trump exposed the corruption. He exposed the media corruption. Four years of hate and propaganda.

Damn right it is believable and Democrats have acted guilty. Why is that?


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, your political IQ is right there at retard level isn’t it?! I’ll explain the politics to you. Mitch says he will not hold the trail till after trump is out of office. If Nancy gives the articles to Mitch then he gains the power to lock up the senate right after Biden is elected thus holding up his appointments and first couple weeks of initiatives. Nancy held on to the articles so Joe could get the ball rolling and then she gave to Mitch when the timing was better. See how that works? Mitch made it clear that he would not hold the trial until after Trump was out. Not because he didn’t have them from Nancy but because he was playing politics.
> 
> You’re welcome for the lesson. I hope you learned something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you explaining the continuation of the conspiracy that defrauded Trump, covered up evidence. Installed censorship. Sent the FBI out like secret police to intimidate whistle blowers. That one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no I wasn’t talking about anything even remotely close to that dumb Ass. The shit y’all come up with is rather mind blowing... in the most pathetic kind of way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is pathetic is our leadership supporting obvious fraud by lying and installing an illegitimate president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah dude, that’s totally believable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is totally believable. We have seen a dual justice system since 2008. The FBI, and DOJ caught in all kind of lies. Trump exposed the corruption. He exposed the media corruption. Four years of hate and propaganda.
> 
> Damn right it is believable and Democrats have acted guilty. Why is that?
Click to expand...

Trump didn’t expose shit. He just lied his way through the past 4 years and you just ate it all up no questions asked. You can’t even defend his BS when scrutinized... It’s pretty pathetic


----------



## GLASNOST

airplanemechanic said:


> *Trump acquitted again!*
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com


I think we all sort of knew it. I never thought he was "guilty" of it anyway. Bush Baby Junior, Donald Rumsford, and Dick Chenney are responsible for lying about WMD's, planting false evidence, illegally invading a sovereign nation, torturing the population, and murdering a million innocent men, women and children. Are any of those 3 in prison? No. So how in hell can you prosecute Trump for some BS crime that wasn't committed?


----------



## GLASNOST

Lastamender said:


> It is totally believable. ....... The FBI, and DOJ caught in all kind of lies. Trump exposed the corruption. He exposed the media corruption. Four years of hate and propaganda.
> 
> Damn right it is believable and Democrats have acted guilty. Why is that?


Yes.


Lastamender said:


> We have seen a dual justice system since 2008.


What? Huh?  Try again. The dual justice system has been in place since at least the 1950's.


----------



## candycorn

Good to see.  Now Trump will be a factor going forward.


----------



## candycorn

Slade3200 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, your political IQ is right there at retard level isn’t it?! I’ll explain the politics to you. Mitch says he will not hold the trail till after trump is out of office. If Nancy gives the articles to Mitch then he gains the power to lock up the senate right after Biden is elected thus holding up his appointments and first couple weeks of initiatives. Nancy held on to the articles so Joe could get the ball rolling and then she gave to Mitch when the timing was better. See how that works? Mitch made it clear that he would not hold the trial until after Trump was out. Not because he didn’t have them from Nancy but because he was playing politics.
> 
> You’re welcome for the lesson. I hope you learned something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you explaining the continuation of the conspiracy that defrauded Trump, covered up evidence. Installed censorship. Sent the FBI out like secret police to intimidate whistle blowers. That one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no I wasn’t talking about anything even remotely close to that dumb Ass. The shit y’all come up with is rather mind blowing... in the most pathetic kind of way
Click to expand...


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.
Click to expand...

WOW! Never seen you before. I like your style..boing...boing.......boy....lolol


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

candycorn said:


> Good to see.  Now Trump will be a factor going forward.


A factor so your dementia patient can keep on being hidden.....LOLOL.......................You guys got your genitals mutilated this week....................lololol...........................Trump 2024


----------



## GLASNOST

candycorn said:


> Good to see.  Now Trump will be a factor going forward.


Trump in 2025?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Slade3200 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
Click to expand...

McConnell is a traitorous pos. He was with McCain and Bush traitiors all along. Fck him he is finnished........................kapootnik


----------



## candycorn

Hang on sloopy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see.  Now Trump will be a factor going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> A factor so your dementia patient can keep on being hidden.....LOLOL.......................You guys got your genitals mutilated this week....................lololol...........................Trump 2024
Click to expand...


Biden beat him by 8 million votes.  Bring it on.


----------



## candycorn

GLASNOST said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see.  Now Trump will be a factor going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump in 2025?
Click to expand...


As long as he is influencing the GOP...I'm good with his being around.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

candycorn said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see.  Now Trump will be a factor going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> A factor so your dementia patient can keep on being hidden.....LOLOL.......................You guys got your genitals mutilated this week....................lololol...........................Trump 2024
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden beat him by 8 million votes.  Bring it on.
Click to expand...

Trump beat him with 75 LIVING million votes........................Now is the time to check the signatures in Ga and see if 100k sigs are bogus.HMMMM?????....Remember that came up in the trial. People will be curious...I wish thy would have drug this out for months.


----------



## airplanemechanic

GLASNOST said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump acquitted again!*
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all sort of knew it. I never thought he was "guilty" of it anyway. Bush Baby Junior, Donald Rumsford, and Dick Chenney are responsible for lying about WMD's, planting false evidence, illegally invading a sovereign nation, torturing the population, and murdering a million innocent men, women and children. Are any of those 3 in prison? No. So how in hell can you prosecute Trump for some BS crime that wasn't committed?
Click to expand...


Just so you know I did try to wipe that bug off my screen.


----------



## playtime

he was only acquitted once because there was no trial the first time.

all that 'not guilty' verdict did was allow him to run for office again.  lol ... he has no intention of doing that but will dupe y'all into giving him your hard earned cash to pay for his multitude of criminal & civil lawsuits heading his way.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I've got to point out the bullcrap, then you haven't been paying attention or you just like playing dumb after the failed unconstitutional bullcrap took place for another political hit job on the Republican's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet again another dodge from talking specifics. Don’t be a joke man, back your shit up and be prepared to talk specifics or piss off... you add nothing to the debate
Click to expand...

It's funny how your bullcrap can be answered, but then it's never enough. You people are just like the ones who wanted Trump to testify in the farce, otherwise all in hopes that he might misspeak in an innocent way, but it would be just enough in your hopes to spin it into something sinister or false. Now go play your petty game on someone that cares maybe.


----------



## Rye Catcher

airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com



Acquitted, but not innocent.


----------



## Rye Catcher

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I've got to point out the bullcrap, then you haven't been paying attention or you just like playing dumb after the failed unconstitutional bullcrap took place for another political hit job on the Republican's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet again another dodge from talking specifics. Don’t be a joke man, back your shit up and be prepared to talk specifics or piss off... you add nothing to the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how your bullcrap can be answered, but then it's never enough. You people are just like the ones who wanted Trump to testify in the farce, otherwise all in hopes that he might misspeak in an innocent way, but it would be just enough in your hopes to spin it into something sinister or false. Now go play your petty game on someone that cares maybe.
Click to expand...


What makes you believe (notice, I didn't even suggest to use the word think) that trump is innocent?


----------



## Rye Catcher

Slade3200 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t really matter because this entire farce was designed to keep ‘Trump Bad!’ in the Pravda headlines.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is because Trump is bad.
Click to expand...


Correction, EVIL


----------



## beagle9

Rye Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I've got to point out the bullcrap, then you haven't been paying attention or you just like playing dumb after the failed unconstitutional bullcrap took place for another political hit job on the Republican's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet again another dodge from talking specifics. Don’t be a joke man, back your shit up and be prepared to talk specifics or piss off... you add nothing to the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how your bullcrap can be answered, but then it's never enough. You people are just like the ones who wanted Trump to testify in the farce, otherwise all in hopes that he might misspeak in an innocent way, but it would be just enough in your hopes to spin it into something sinister or false. Now go play your petty game on someone that cares maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you believe (notice, I didn't even suggest to use the word think) that trump is innocent?
Click to expand...

After all you leftist done to him for the last 4+ years ? I can't believe you asked such a stupid question. Now go try to spin that.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Rye Catcher said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acquitted, but not innocent.
Click to expand...


Hey dog, do you stutter?


----------



## Unkotare

Rye Catcher said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acquitted, but not innocent.
Click to expand...


Both.


----------



## GLASNOST

candycorn said:


> As long as he is influencing the GOP...I'm good with his being around.


The less of all evils is still the best.


Rye Catcher said:


> Acquitted, but not innocent.


_"Innocent until proven guilty"._ Ever hear of it?


airplanemechanic said:


> Just so you know I did try to wipe that bug off my screen.


Many have tried.


----------



## Faun

Concerned American said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those keeping count:
> 
> *Popular Vote winner:* 0 times
> *Impeached:* 2 times
> *Terms Served:* 1 term, first time since 1992
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Acquitted:  2 times.
> Electoral College Winner:  1 time
> Terms Served:  It ain't over yet, Moron.
Click to expand...

It will be.


----------



## Faun

lantern2814 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
Click to expand...

You moron, he was impeached on January 13th, 2021, while still in office.  Impeachment occurs the moment the House passes Articles of Impeachment. Not when the House delivers the Article(s) of Impeachment to the Senate.

And the Senate has the Constitutional authority to try "ALL" impeachments.


----------



## Faun

Dalia said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wins again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump 2024 .
Click to expand...

Not gonna happen.


----------



## Rye Catcher

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I've got to point out the bullcrap, then you haven't been paying attention or you just like playing dumb after the failed unconstitutional bullcrap took place for another political hit job on the Republican's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet again another dodge from talking specifics. Don’t be a joke man, back your shit up and be prepared to talk specifics or piss off... you add nothing to the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how your bullcrap can be answered, but then it's never enough. You people are just like the ones who wanted Trump to testify in the farce, otherwise all in hopes that he might misspeak in an innocent way, but it would be just enough in your hopes to spin it into something sinister or false. Now go play your petty game on someone that cares maybe.
Click to expand...


People like you are those who ignore what trumpism is, and how egregious his four years have impacted the rule of law and the lives of millions of American Citizens, his behavior in tweets, speeches and deeds is a rejection of the oath of office Trump took at his inauguration.  

He cares nothing about you and others who supported him with your votes and money, he's a flim-flam narcissistic megalomaniac man-child.


----------



## Rye Catcher

GLASNOST said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as he is influencing the GOP...I'm good with his being around.
> 
> 
> 
> The less of all evils is still the best.
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acquitted, but not innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Innocent until proven guilty"._ Ever hear of it?
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know I did try to wipe that bug off my screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many have tried.
Click to expand...


O. J. Simpson, acquitted but never forgiven.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Unkotare said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acquitted, but not innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.


----------



## beagle9

Rye Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I've got to point out the bullcrap, then you haven't been paying attention or you just like playing dumb after the failed unconstitutional bullcrap took place for another political hit job on the Republican's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet again another dodge from talking specifics. Don’t be a joke man, back your shit up and be prepared to talk specifics or piss off... you add nothing to the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how your bullcrap can be answered, but then it's never enough. You people are just like the ones who wanted Trump to testify in the farce, otherwise all in hopes that he might misspeak in an innocent way, but it would be just enough in your hopes to spin it into something sinister or false. Now go play your petty game on someone that cares maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you are those who ignore what trumpism is, and how egregious his four years have impacted the rule of law and the lives of millions of American Citizens, his behavior in tweets, speeches and deeds is a rejection of the oath of office Trump took at his inauguration.
> 
> He cares nothing about you and others who supported him with your votes and money, he's a flim-flam narcissistic megalomaniac man-child.
Click to expand...

Oh so you figure that his oath of office was to just kiss the leftist ace, and everything would have been hunky dory eh ??? To hell with what the voter's that put him there were thinking eh ?? Finally the voters had someone that would listen, and that scared the leftist into a panic mode that lasted 4+ years.... It panicked them because it threatened everything that they had been working towards since the hippies attempted to take over the nation in the 60s. They found out that their brazing attempt failed back then, so they went into methodical mode, where as they would operate like the cockroaches do, and all in hopes to take over the dwelling completely before the occupant's realized the problem that had developed right beneath their noses. Not saying liberals are cockroaches, but the methods of operation's are the same in a sense.


----------



## Unkotare

Rye Catcher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acquitted, but not innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...


Fact.


----------



## Faun

Unkotare said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acquitted, but not innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact.
Click to expand...

Like Clinton and Johnson.


----------



## Lastamender

candycorn said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see.  Now Trump will be a factor going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> A factor so your dementia patient can keep on being hidden.....LOLOL.......................You guys got your genitals mutilated this week....................lololol...........................Trump 2024
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden beat him by 8 million votes.  Bring it on.
Click to expand...

Biden did not get those votes they were manufactured and it could be proven but the powers that be will not release the ballots for audit because they know they are fraudulent. There is just is no other reason that that. Obvious guilt.


----------



## GLASNOST

Rye Catcher said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acquitted, but not innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> _"Innocent until proven guilty"._ Ever hear of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O. J. Simpson, acquitted but never forgiven.
Click to expand...

No same ting. He was acquitted but found liable for the first crime. He was found guilty and incarcerated for the second crime and served nine years in prison.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see.  Now Trump will be a factor going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> A factor so your dementia patient can keep on being hidden.....LOLOL.......................You guys got your genitals mutilated this week....................lololol...........................Trump 2024
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden beat him by 8 million votes.  Bring it on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden did not get those votes they were manufactured and it could be proven but the powers that be will not release the ballots for audit because they know they are fraudulent. There is just is no other reason that that. Obvious guilt.
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I've got to point out the bullcrap, then you haven't been paying attention or you just like playing dumb after the failed unconstitutional bullcrap took place for another political hit job on the Republican's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet again another dodge from talking specifics. Don’t be a joke man, back your shit up and be prepared to talk specifics or piss off... you add nothing to the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how your bullcrap can be answered, but then it's never enough. You people are just like the ones who wanted Trump to testify in the farce, otherwise all in hopes that he might misspeak in an innocent way, but it would be just enough in your hopes to spin it into something sinister or false. Now go play your petty game on someone that cares maybe.
Click to expand...

And yet another post where you have nothing of substance to say about the topic. Just empty meaningless insults. What are you doing here man? Just wasting time, blowing off steam?


----------



## Slade3200

Rye Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I've got to point out the bullcrap, then you haven't been paying attention or you just like playing dumb after the failed unconstitutional bullcrap took place for another political hit job on the Republican's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet again another dodge from talking specifics. Don’t be a joke man, back your shit up and be prepared to talk specifics or piss off... you add nothing to the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how your bullcrap can be answered, but then it's never enough. You people are just like the ones who wanted Trump to testify in the farce, otherwise all in hopes that he might misspeak in an innocent way, but it would be just enough in your hopes to spin it into something sinister or false. Now go play your petty game on someone that cares maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you believe (notice, I didn't even suggest to use the word think) that trump is innocent?
Click to expand...

Beagle doesn’t answer questions he just replies with petty insults. He doesn’t have the chops to engage in debate


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I've got to point out the bullcrap, then you haven't been paying attention or you just like playing dumb after the failed unconstitutional bullcrap took place for another political hit job on the Republican's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet again another dodge from talking specifics. Don’t be a joke man, back your shit up and be prepared to talk specifics or piss off... you add nothing to the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how your bullcrap can be answered, but then it's never enough. You people are just like the ones who wanted Trump to testify in the farce, otherwise all in hopes that he might misspeak in an innocent way, but it would be just enough in your hopes to spin it into something sinister or false. Now go play your petty game on someone that cares maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you believe (notice, I didn't even suggest to use the word think) that trump is innocent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle doesn’t answer questions he just replies with petty insults. He doesn’t have the chops to engage in debate
Click to expand...

Conversing back and forth with people like you, uhhh would be like going outside and beating my head against a tree. The same results would take place. You wouldn't budge, and my head would be hurting, so I just take my saw and cut it down (metaphorically speaking of course). LOL.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Would be this a bad time to remind demoquacks we told you so?

Oh me achin ribs you loons, give it up


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I've got to point out the bullcrap, then you haven't been paying attention or you just like playing dumb after the failed unconstitutional bullcrap took place for another political hit job on the Republican's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet again another dodge from talking specifics. Don’t be a joke man, back your shit up and be prepared to talk specifics or piss off... you add nothing to the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how your bullcrap can be answered, but then it's never enough. You people are just like the ones who wanted Trump to testify in the farce, otherwise all in hopes that he might misspeak in an innocent way, but it would be just enough in your hopes to spin it into something sinister or false. Now go play your petty game on someone that cares maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you believe (notice, I didn't even suggest to use the word think) that trump is innocent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle doesn’t answer questions he just replies with petty insults. He doesn’t have the chops to engage in debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conversing back and forth with people like you, uhhh would be like going outside and beating my head against a tree. The same results would take place. You wouldn't budge, and my head would be hurting, so I just take my saw and cut it down (metaphorically speaking of course). LOL.
Click to expand...

You still respond to me, but you say nothing in your responses. So it’s more like you are trying to cut down the tree by banging your head against it. If you want to take a saw to the tree then start making arguments that have teeth. That’s how you cut and dig in.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

SassyIrishLass said:


> Would be this a bad time to remind demoquacks we told you so?
> 
> Oh me achin ribs you loons, give it up


What a bunch of dumb dumbs....lol. They were thoroughly gutted to pieces...lol


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I've got to point out the bullcrap, then you haven't been paying attention or you just like playing dumb after the failed unconstitutional bullcrap took place for another political hit job on the Republican's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet again another dodge from talking specifics. Don’t be a joke man, back your shit up and be prepared to talk specifics or piss off... you add nothing to the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how your bullcrap can be answered, but then it's never enough. You people are just like the ones who wanted Trump to testify in the farce, otherwise all in hopes that he might misspeak in an innocent way, but it would be just enough in your hopes to spin it into something sinister or false. Now go play your petty game on someone that cares maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you believe (notice, I didn't even suggest to use the word think) that trump is innocent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle doesn’t answer questions he just replies with petty insults. He doesn’t have the chops to engage in debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conversing back and forth with people like you, uhhh would be like going outside and beating my head against a tree. The same results would take place. You wouldn't budge, and my head would be hurting, so I just take my saw and cut it down (metaphorically speaking of course). LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still respond to me, but you say nothing in your responses. So it’s more like you are trying to cut down the tree by banging your head against it. If you want to take a saw to the tree then start making arguments that have teeth. That’s how you cut and dig in.
Click to expand...

Might work with someone who has good sense, but in your case it's the same old tree.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Rye Catcher said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acquitted, but not innocent.
Click to expand...


Not acquitted either.  That is yet to be determined.


----------



## beagle9

Hang on sloopy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be this a bad time to remind demoquacks we told you so?
> 
> Oh me achin ribs you loons, give it up
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of dumb dumbs....lol. They were thoroughly gutted to pieces...lol
Click to expand...

Yeah, and that little Goebbels dude they kept front and center was just that (a Joseph Goebbels).  That should make this nation cringe to see a repeat of history, only this time the Nazi's have become the American Democrat party who is reminiscent of the Nazi party of the 30s and 40s.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I've got to point out the bullcrap, then you haven't been paying attention or you just like playing dumb after the failed unconstitutional bullcrap took place for another political hit job on the Republican's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet again another dodge from talking specifics. Don’t be a joke man, back your shit up and be prepared to talk specifics or piss off... you add nothing to the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how your bullcrap can be answered, but then it's never enough. You people are just like the ones who wanted Trump to testify in the farce, otherwise all in hopes that he might misspeak in an innocent way, but it would be just enough in your hopes to spin it into something sinister or false. Now go play your petty game on someone that cares maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you believe (notice, I didn't even suggest to use the word think) that trump is innocent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle doesn’t answer questions he just replies with petty insults. He doesn’t have the chops to engage in debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conversing back and forth with people like you, uhhh would be like going outside and beating my head against a tree. The same results would take place. You wouldn't budge, and my head would be hurting, so I just take my saw and cut it down (metaphorically speaking of course). LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still respond to me, but you say nothing in your responses. So it’s more like you are trying to cut down the tree by banging your head against it. If you want to take a saw to the tree then start making arguments that have teeth. That’s how you cut and dig in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might work with someone who has good sense, but in your case it's the same old tree.
Click to expand...

So you'd prefer to waste space be engaging  with me to say  absolutely nothing huh? See a smart person  would embarrass me by disproving my points using  facts and logic but I guess that beyond your abilities. Have fun in the sandbox child... If you ever want to give intelligent debate a chance then look me up.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I've got to point out the bullcrap, then you haven't been paying attention or you just like playing dumb after the failed unconstitutional bullcrap took place for another political hit job on the Republican's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet again another dodge from talking specifics. Don’t be a joke man, back your shit up and be prepared to talk specifics or piss off... you add nothing to the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how your bullcrap can be answered, but then it's never enough. You people are just like the ones who wanted Trump to testify in the farce, otherwise all in hopes that he might misspeak in an innocent way, but it would be just enough in your hopes to spin it into something sinister or false. Now go play your petty game on someone that cares maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you believe (notice, I didn't even suggest to use the word think) that trump is innocent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle doesn’t answer questions he just replies with petty insults. He doesn’t have the chops to engage in debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conversing back and forth with people like you, uhhh would be like going outside and beating my head against a tree. The same results would take place. You wouldn't budge, and my head would be hurting, so I just take my saw and cut it down (metaphorically speaking of course). LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still respond to me, but you say nothing in your responses. So it’s more like you are trying to cut down the tree by banging your head against it. If you want to take a saw to the tree then start making arguments that have teeth. That’s how you cut and dig in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might work with someone who has good sense, but in your case it's the same old tree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you'd prefer to waste space be engaging  with me to say  absolutely nothing huh? See a smart person  would embarrass me by disproving my points using  facts and logic but I guess that beyond your abilities. Have fun in the sandbox child... If you ever want to give intelligent debate a chance then look me up.
Click to expand...

I don't look for stubborn trees that wildly flip flop in the winds violently to converse with, so when you decide to quit being stubborn as is a hardwood tree, then I'm here.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not. We need more value driven leaders and less blind loyalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt that you and I would have the slightest agreement on the definition of “values”.
> 
> Loyalty is one of the values I hold most dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are a law maker and elected leader you take an oath to the constitution and your country. That is where your promise of loyalty should lie. Not in a party and not in a man. You do what is right and what you believe the constitution and our nations laws require
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and you should just sit there watching as some of the most unconstitutional things are being thrown at him eh ? Yeah you would be party over the constitution definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you cared to point to specifics then we could discuss. Those weak generalized statements that you make are useless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I've got to point out the bullcrap, then you haven't been paying attention or you just like playing dumb after the failed unconstitutional bullcrap took place for another political hit job on the Republican's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet again another dodge from talking specifics. Don’t be a joke man, back your shit up and be prepared to talk specifics or piss off... you add nothing to the debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how your bullcrap can be answered, but then it's never enough. You people are just like the ones who wanted Trump to testify in the farce, otherwise all in hopes that he might misspeak in an innocent way, but it would be just enough in your hopes to spin it into something sinister or false. Now go play your petty game on someone that cares maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you believe (notice, I didn't even suggest to use the word think) that trump is innocent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle doesn’t answer questions he just replies with petty insults. He doesn’t have the chops to engage in debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conversing back and forth with people like you, uhhh would be like going outside and beating my head against a tree. The same results would take place. You wouldn't budge, and my head would be hurting, so I just take my saw and cut it down (metaphorically speaking of course). LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still respond to me, but you say nothing in your responses. So it’s more like you are trying to cut down the tree by banging your head against it. If you want to take a saw to the tree then start making arguments that have teeth. That’s how you cut and dig in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might work with someone who has good sense, but in your case it's the same old tree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you'd prefer to waste space be engaging  with me to say  absolutely nothing huh? See a smart person  would embarrass me by disproving my points using  facts and logic but I guess that beyond your abilities. Have fun in the sandbox child... If you ever want to give intelligent debate a chance then look me up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't look for stubborn trees that wildly flip flop in the winds violently to converse with, so when you decide to quit being stubborn as is a hardwood tree, then I'm here.
Click to expand...

Deal, I'm reformed! Thank you for straightening me out. Looking forward to our renewed relationship and actually talking substance about these issues!


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

beagle9 said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be this a bad time to remind demoquacks we told you so?
> 
> Oh me achin ribs you loons, give it up
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of dumb dumbs....lol. They were thoroughly gutted to pieces...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and that little Goebbels dude they kept front and center was just that (a Joseph Goebbels).  That should make this nation cringe to see a repeat of history, only this time the Nazi's have become the American Democrat party who is reminiscent of the Nazi party of the 30s and 40s.
Click to expand...

LOL. That little fucke rcould wear a white hat and make me a corned beef sandwich at the Deli


----------



## San Souci

Slade3200 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
Click to expand...

Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.


----------



## Slade3200

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
Click to expand...

Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.


----------



## San Souci

Lastamender said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see.  Now Trump will be a factor going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> A factor so your dementia patient can keep on being hidden.....LOLOL.......................You guys got your genitals mutilated this week....................lololol...........................Trump 2024
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden beat him by 8 million votes.  Bring it on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden did not get those votes they were manufactured and it could be proven but the powers that be will not release the ballots for audit because they know they are fraudulent. There is just is no other reason that that. Obvious guilt.
Click to expand...

Sure would like to see the signatures on those Mail-Out votes.


----------



## San Souci

Slade3200 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
Click to expand...

2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.


----------



## Slade3200

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
Click to expand...

The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones


----------



## beagle9

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
Click to expand...

I agree, what a bonehead move. Killing jobs after Trump worked so hard to create jobs ? Unbelievable bonehead move, but every move he is making is pure spite work because he hates Trump, and he hates those who voted for Trump, so he aims to attack them in anyway that he can.

Unity ?????? Bawahahawhawahawahawahawa, you can't make this crap up I tell you.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
Click to expand...

Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
Click to expand...

A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles


----------



## beautress

tigerred59 said:


> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*


That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.

The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.

I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.


----------



## Stryder50

~ Edit for brevity  ~ ...


airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> ~ Edit for brevity ~ ...





> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.





> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles



Sort of like the Democrats that are drones to Pelosi, Biden, and other Left-wing loonies.  The sort whom put the ideology of their socialist party ahead of the best interests of the nation, such as in two kangaroo court psuedo "impeachment" fiascoes.

Trump was the spokesperson and epitome of the Conservative ideology and principles, which is why he got @75 million votes.  Trumps "lies" were the counter-points/truths to the Left-Wing Democrat Lies.


----------



## Winco

Meathead said:


> Trump wins again!


That’s hilarious that you are so Proud of this ‘win.’
Right after getting his Ass kicked by 8 million votes and a LANDSLIDE electoral 306-232 ass whopping.

More Winning.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
Click to expand...

Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.


----------



## beagle9

Winco said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wins again!
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious that you are so Proud of this ‘win.’
> Right after getting his Ass kicked by 8 million votes and a LANDSLIDE electoral 306-232 ass whopping.
> 
> More Winning.
Click to expand...

See slades meaning of drones.


----------



## Pogo

airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com



Hate to be the one to break this but Rump was impeached by  both Democrats AND Republicans.  That happened a month ago.  What failed was the Senate.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Winco said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wins again!
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious that you are so Proud of this ‘win.’
> Right after getting his Ass kicked by 8 million votes and a LANDSLIDE electoral 306-232 ass whopping.
> 
> More Winning.
Click to expand...


Yea, someone that couldn't fill a gas station bathroom at his rallies got 81 million votes. Yea believe that.


----------



## beagle9

Pogo said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to be the one to break this but Rump was impeached by  both Democrats AND Republicans.  That happened a month ago.  What failed was the Senate.
Click to expand...

The Republicrats you mean ? Get your labels right now.


----------



## Pogo

AFrench2 said:


> For those keeping count:
> 
> *Popular Vote winner:* 0 times
> *Impeached:* 2 times
> *Terms Served:* 1 term, first time since 1992



*Margin of loss (how many voted against):*
2016: 7 million (approx)
2020: 10 million

_2nd POTUS ever, joining Benjamin Harrison, to lose the popular vote twice.  By approximately 40 times Harrison's losing collective margin_

*All time leader in "Guilty" impeachment votes:*
A Johnson (1868) ..... 35 Guilty votes
Clinton (1998) ............ 45 Guilty votes
Rump (2020/2021)...  47 and 57 Guilty votes, total *104*


----------



## Pogo

airplanemechanic said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wins again!
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious that you are so Proud of this ‘win.’
> Right after getting his Ass kicked by 8 million votes and a LANDSLIDE electoral 306-232 ass whopping.
> 
> More Winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, someone that couldn't fill a gas station bathroom at his rallies got 81 million votes. Yea believe that.
Click to expand...


"Rallies"?


----------



## cnm

airplanemechanic said:


> Yea believe that.


You'll believe anything, as shown by your belief rally attendance matters in a national election.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
Click to expand...

Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better


----------



## Stryder50

IIRC, it was Stalin said something to the effect;
"It doesn't matter whom the people vote for, what matters is whom counts the votes."
This clip is about 16+ minutes and essentially to the point of what sort of shenanigans occurred.  Your "MSM" sites like Vimeo have engaged their censorship to remove, hopefully it remains here for a while;
*2020 Presidential Election Unmasked*








						2020 Presidential Election Unmasked
					

The truth cannot be erased - We the People know the truth. #HereIsTheEvidence #EveryLegalVote




					rumble.com
				




See also this one, which is about 2+ hours in length, going into more detail;

*Absolute Proof*

*Please share with everyone you know to save our country!*





						Mike Lindell-MyPillow Inventor/CEO, Author, Philanthropist, Producer %
					

Mike Lindell lived through intense drug addictions, money issues, and adversity, then achieved the American Dream. And now, he shares his inspiring story with others as well as helping others through his Lindell Foundation, Lindell Recovery Network, and MyStore.com site for entrepreneurs.




					michaeljlindell.com


----------



## Stryder50

Alternate source for that first URL/link/article above;




__





						Video (16:29)  Unmasked: Have we uncovered the truth about the 2020 election? - Public Intelligence Blog
					

Unmasked: Have we uncovered the truth about the 2020 election?




					phibetaiota.net


----------



## San Souci

Slade3200 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
Click to expand...

I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.


----------



## Slade3200

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.
Click to expand...

What do you consider a bureaucrat? And which ones do you think Trump got rid of?


----------



## San Souci

Slade3200 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you consider a bureaucrat? And which ones do you think Trump got rid of?
Click to expand...

I said that was his GOAL. He didn't succeed. The SWAMP fought back. It includes the MEDIA.


----------



## Slade3200

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you consider a bureaucrat? And which ones do you think Trump got rid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that was his GOAL. He didn't succeed. The SWAMP fought back. It includes the MEDIA.
Click to expand...

Ok well how my first question  what exactly is a bureaucrat per your definition? And who are some examples of ones that Trump tried to get out?


----------



## San Souci

Slade3200 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you consider a bureaucrat? And which ones do you think Trump got rid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that was his GOAL. He didn't succeed. The SWAMP fought back. It includes the MEDIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok well how my first question  what exactly is a bureaucrat per your definition? And who are some examples of ones that Trump tried to get out?
Click to expand...

EPA for one.Those regulations were crippling business.


----------



## San Souci

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you consider a bureaucrat? And which ones do you think Trump got rid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that was his GOAL. He didn't succeed. The SWAMP fought back. It includes the MEDIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok well how my first question  what exactly is a bureaucrat per your definition? And who are some examples of ones that Trump tried to get out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EPA for one.Those regulations were crippling business.
Click to expand...

PS--The TEACHERS Union are Bureaucrats. And a cancer.


----------



## Slade3200

San Souci said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you consider a bureaucrat? And which ones do you think Trump got rid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that was his GOAL. He didn't succeed. The SWAMP fought back. It includes the MEDIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok well how my first question  what exactly is a bureaucrat per your definition? And who are some examples of ones that Trump tried to get out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EPA for one.Those regulations were crippling business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PS--The TEACHERS Union are Bureaucrats. And a cancer.
Click to expand...

Unions are private. I was asking what your definition of a bureaucrat is. The EPA can be an example, teachers union not... how exactly are you defining the word?


----------



## beautress

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.
Click to expand...

Actually, we are getting good people who have had time to weigh Trump's job getting against Basement Joe's job killing and subsequent gas price acceleration. They're walking away from Democrats and pained for having to wait 4 more years till Trump comes back.


----------



## Slade3200

beautress said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, we are getting good people who have had time to weigh Trump's job getting against Basement Joe's job killing and subsequent gas price acceleration. They're walking away from Democrats and pained for having to wait 4 more years till Trump comes back.
Click to expand...

They are walking away a month after Joe takes office and after Dems squashed all GOP areas of power?! Come on man. You gotta at least try and make these fantasies of yours sound believable


----------



## San Souci

Slade3200 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you consider a bureaucrat? And which ones do you think Trump got rid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that was his GOAL. He didn't succeed. The SWAMP fought back. It includes the MEDIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok well how my first question  what exactly is a bureaucrat per your definition? And who are some examples of ones that Trump tried to get out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EPA for one.Those regulations were crippling business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PS--The TEACHERS Union are Bureaucrats. And a cancer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unions are private. I was asking what your definition of a bureaucrat is. The EPA can be an example, teachers union not... how exactly are you defining the word?
Click to expand...

Private? They spend a HUGE amount on lobbyests. The head of the FBI is a Bureaucrat. There are many others.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
Click to expand...

Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, we are getting good people who have had time to weigh Trump's job getting against Basement Joe's job killing and subsequent gas price acceleration. They're walking away from Democrats and pained for having to wait 4 more years till Trump comes back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are walking away a month after Joe takes office and after Dems squashed all GOP areas of power?! Come on man. You gotta at least try and make these fantasies of yours sound believable
Click to expand...

Playing off of people's word's is a child's game. You know her point was valid, but you love to play word games as if people are to dumb to catch you.


----------



## San Souci

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
Click to expand...

Actually ,Democrats are eunuchs. They don't believe in 2 sexes.


----------



## Slade3200

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you consider a bureaucrat? And which ones do you think Trump got rid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that was his GOAL. He didn't succeed. The SWAMP fought back. It includes the MEDIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok well how my first question  what exactly is a bureaucrat per your definition? And who are some examples of ones that Trump tried to get out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EPA for one.Those regulations were crippling business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PS--The TEACHERS Union are Bureaucrats. And a cancer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unions are private. I was asking what your definition of a bureaucrat is. The EPA can be an example, teachers union not... how exactly are you defining the word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private? They spend a HUGE amount on lobbyests. The head of the FBI is a Bureaucrat. There are many others.
Click to expand...

What makes these things and people a bureaucrat?. I’ve asked three times what that word means to you


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
Click to expand...

We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, we are getting good people who have had time to weigh Trump's job getting against Basement Joe's job killing and subsequent gas price acceleration. They're walking away from Democrats and pained for having to wait 4 more years till Trump comes back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are walking away a month after Joe takes office and after Dems squashed all GOP areas of power?! Come on man. You gotta at least try and make these fantasies of yours sound believable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playing off of people's word's is a child's game. You know her point was valid, but you love to play word games as if people are to dumb to catch you.
Click to expand...

How was a playing off her words?! I asked a question about a rather absurd claim she made


----------



## Slade3200

San Souci said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually ,Democrats are eunuchs. They don't believe in 2 sexes.
Click to expand...

Sexes or genders? Do you know the difference?


----------



## Stryder50

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
Click to expand...

You might consider applying that to both MaObama and 'quid-pro-quo/groper-molester' Joe Biden.
"I've a phone and a pen, who needs to work with Congress?"


----------



## Stryder50

Slade3200 said:


> EDIT for brevity ...


Sexes or genders? Do you know the difference?
[/QUOTE]
SEX =
*1. *The biologic character or quality that distinguishes male and female from one another as expressed by analysis of the person's gonadal, morphologic (internal and external), chromosomal, and hormonal characteristics. Compare: gender. 
...








						Biological sex
					

Definition of Biological sex in the Medical Dictionary by The Free Dictionary




					medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com
				



...
GENDER =

*Gender* is the range of characteristics pertaining to, and differentiating between, femininity and masculinity. Depending on the context, these characteristics may include biological sex, sex-based social structures (i.e., gender roles), or gender identity.[1][2][3] Most cultures use a gender binary, having two genders (boys/men and girls/women);[4] those who exist outside these groups fall under the umbrella term _non-binary_ or _genderqueer_. Some societies have specific genders besides "man" and "woman", such as the hijras of South Asia; these are often referred to as _third genders_ (and _fourth genders_, etc.).

Sexologist John Money introduced the terminological distinction between biological sex and gender as a role in 1955. Before his work, it was uncommon to use the word _gender_ to refer to anything but grammatical categories.[1][2] However, Money's meaning of the word did not become widespread until the 1970s, when feminist theory embraced the concept of a distinction between biological sex and the social construct of gender. Today, the distinction is followed in some contexts, especially the social sciences[5][6] and documents written by the World Health Organization (WHO).[3]

In other contexts, including some areas of the social sciences, _gender_ includes _sex_ or replaces it.[1][2] For instance, in non-human animal research, _gender_ is commonly used to refer to the biological sex of the animals.[2] This change in the meaning of gender can be traced to the 1980s. In 1993, the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) started to use _gender_ instead of _sex_.[7] Later, in 2011, the FDA reversed its position and began using _sex _as the biological classification and _gender_ as "a person's self representation as male or female, or how that person is responded to by social institutions based on the individual's gender presentation."[8]
...








						Gender - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Slade3200

Stryder50 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might consider applying that to both MaObama and 'quid-pro-quo/groper-molester' Joe Biden.
> "I've a phone and a pen, who needs to work with Congress?"
Click to expand...

No problem... both men are far superior humans than Trump. No contest


----------



## tigerred59

beautress said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
Click to expand...

*Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*


----------



## Stryder50

EDIT for Brevity
[/QUOTE]
We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
[/QUOTE]
You might consider applying that to both MaObama and 'quid-pro-quo/groper-molester' Joe Biden.
"I've a phone and a pen, who needs to work with Congress?"
[/QUOTE]
No problem... both men are far superior humans than Trump. No contest
[/QUOTE]
NOPE!
Both Obama and Biden are great wastes of human skin and the worse thing to happen to USA politics in decades.  Typical of socialist wealth looters.  Neither has any significant record for wealth or real job creation.  Just looting the taxpayers to scam more for themselves.


----------



## Stryder50

tigerred59 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
Click to expand...

Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;


			U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
		

USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;


			U.S. National Debt Clock 2016


----------



## tigerred59

Stryder50 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
Click to expand...

*yesterday all our troubles seemed so far away......dude, get with reality and get off the trump nuts of yesterday and for the last time, that was Obama's economy that whore rode to the ground and destroyed.*


----------



## San Souci

Slade3200 said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might consider applying that to both MaObama and 'quid-pro-quo/groper-molester' Joe Biden.
> "I've a phone and a pen, who needs to work with Congress?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem... both men are far superior humans than Trump. No contest
Click to expand...

BlowBama went to the Church of God Dam America. His Pig wife said this country was founded on Racism. Fuck 'em both.


----------



## Slade3200

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might consider applying that to both MaObama and 'quid-pro-quo/groper-molester' Joe Biden.
> "I've a phone and a pen, who needs to work with Congress?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem... both men are far superior humans than Trump. No contest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BlowBama went to the Church of God Dam America. His Pig wife said this country was founded on Racism. Fuck 'em both.
Click to expand...

well I’m sure they don’t foster very warm feelings for you either.


----------



## San Souci

tigerred59 said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *yesterday all our troubles seemed so far away......dude, get with reality and get off the trump nuts of yesterday and for the last time, that was Obama's economy that whore rode to the ground and destroyed.*
Click to expand...

There WAS no economy under BlowBama.


----------



## San Souci

Slade3200 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might consider applying that to both MaObama and 'quid-pro-quo/groper-molester' Joe Biden.
> "I've a phone and a pen, who needs to work with Congress?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem... both men are far superior humans than Trump. No contest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BlowBama went to the Church of God Dam America. His Pig wife said this country was founded on Racism. Fuck 'em both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I’m sure they don’t foster very warm feelings for you either.
Click to expand...

Oh ,Gee! Did I give that impression?


----------



## Slade3200

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might consider applying that to both MaObama and 'quid-pro-quo/groper-molester' Joe Biden.
> "I've a phone and a pen, who needs to work with Congress?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem... both men are far superior humans than Trump. No contest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BlowBama went to the Church of God Dam America. His Pig wife said this country was founded on Racism. Fuck 'em both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I’m sure they don’t foster very warm feelings for you either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ,Gee! Did I give that impression?
Click to expand...

You gave off a triggered and emotional impression.


----------



## lantern2814

Hang on sloopy said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW! Never seen you before. I like your style..boing...boing.......boy....lolol
Click to expand...

It comes from the fact that Slade cited boingboing.com to claim Trump was saying cats could vote. It was summarily mocked by several people.


----------



## Slade3200

lantern2814 said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> a
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sass, Burr, Tumey and Cassidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cassidy can kiss his political future in Louisiana goodbye. This is a solid red state. The Louisiana GOP is already talking about getting rid of him ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Red mean an inability to discern right from wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it doesn't. But it does mean taking the law into consideration. In a sham impeachment of a former president, even McConnell laid out why the impeachment was illegal. It's mandatory upon conviction to remove from office. He's gone, so you can't impeach. He voted that it was unconstitutional, then voted to convict.
> 
> It's ok, we take care of our own down here. Don't think he'll be reelected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete bullshit. Trump was impeached while in office. Under this idiotic precedent that you and Mitch seem to be promoting. It would enable any senate to sit on the articles until a presidents term runs out or it would enable a politician to simply quit to avoid an impeachment. That means no accountability. Are you really going to back that idiotic argument with a straight face?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typed complete bullshit. Pisslosi the drunk didn’t deliver the Article until Trump was OUT OF OFFICE. Meaning she waited too long. The process didn’t get completed, thus making this illegitimate. Your  “what if” scenarios don’t apply in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McConnell said privately and publicly that he would not take up the articles till after the election. Nice try to pin it all on Nancy but you are ignoring McConnells role in this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dumbfuck, the trial can’t be scheduled until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Fail. Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Shit. McConnell wasn’t saying he wouldn’t hold the trial because he didn’t have the articles. He sent a memo to his fellow republicans stating that he wouldn’t start the trial until Trump was out of office. Read up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McConnell sent a memo to GOP senators explaining how an impeachment trial would go down, saying it likely wouldn't happen until after Trump leaves office
> 
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said the trial wouldn't begin until one hour or 25 hours after President-elect Joe Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee i guess i have to spell it out for you boing boing boy. Of course he couldn’t hold a trial without the articles delivered. Thanks for proving my point that Nancy didn’t do her job. Again asswipe, without the articles, there’s no trial to schedule. There’s a process that your Dims didn’t follow in a timely manner. Keep swinging, that’s strike  2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW! Never seen you before. I like your style..boing...boing.......boy....lolol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It comes from the fact that Slade cited boingboing.com to claim Trump was saying cats could vote. It was summarily mocked by several people.
Click to expand...

Was it somebodies opinion from boing boing or was it a video of Trump actually saying it?


----------



## San Souci

Slade3200 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might consider applying that to both MaObama and 'quid-pro-quo/groper-molester' Joe Biden.
> "I've a phone and a pen, who needs to work with Congress?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem... both men are far superior humans than Trump. No contest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BlowBama went to the Church of God Dam America. His Pig wife said this country was founded on Racism. Fuck 'em both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I’m sure they don’t foster very warm feelings for you either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ,Gee! Did I give that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave off a triggered and emotional impression.
Click to expand...

Naw. Just my constant feeling. I gave up being emotional about the Big Eared clown years ago. Funny thing is ,I voted for him in the 2008 Primaries to keep Hitlery Clinton OUT of the WH.


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm, so you think a wimp is better to tame DC ???? Hasn't worked in 60+ years, but you liked those results eh ?? And you like when ole Nancy talks to everyone like they are her grandchildren that she's scolding for climbing up the magnolia tree eh ? DC is filled with pathetically arrogant power drunk old has been elite's, that whine like ole rotten prune juice when nobody cares to listen to their old aces anymore.


----------



## beagle9

tigerred59 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
Click to expand...

Haven't had your meds today eh ??


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, so you think a wimp is better to tame DC ???? Hasn't worked in 60+ years, but you liked those results eh ?? And you like when ole Nancy talks to everyone like they are her grandchildren that she's scalding for climbing up the magnolia tree eh ? DC is filled with pathetically arrogant power drunk old has been elite's, that whine like ole rotten prune juice when nobody cares to listen to their old aces anymore.
Click to expand...

No I don’t think the alternative to Trump is a wimp. I’m just looking for a smart and honest leader. Trump is far from that. He is just as corrupt as the DC insiders... more so.
 I’m not a fan of pelosi, would love to see her gone as well


----------



## beagle9

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, so you think a wimp is better to tame DC ???? Hasn't worked in 60+ years, but you liked those results eh ?? And you like when ole Nancy talks to everyone like they are her grandchildren that she's scalding for climbing up the magnolia tree eh ? DC is filled with pathetically arrogant power drunk old has been elite's, that whine like ole rotten prune juice when nobody cares to listen to their old aces anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think the alternative to Trump is a wimp. I’m just looking for a smart and honest leader. Trump is far from that. He is just as corrupt as the DC insiders... more so.
> I’m not a fan of pelosi, would love to see her gone as well
Click to expand...

It's a fair an honest opinion (don't agree with all of it)... Thanks


----------



## MeBelle

AFrench2 said:


> For those keeping count:
> 
> *Popular Vote winner:* 0 times
> *Impeached:* 2 times
> *Terms Served:* 1 term, first time since 1992



you funny, man!

*Popular Vote winner:* 0 times
*Impeached:* 2 times
*Acquitted*: 2 times


The Pop Vote doesn't count in a Presidential election, much to Hillary's chagrin.


----------



## MeBelle

Slade3200 said:


> Unions are private. I was asking what your definition of a bureaucrat is. The EPA can be an example, teachers union not... how exactly are you defining the word?



Whoops!

Wrong - Unions are not always private.

While their methods may be fundamentally similar, public and private unions each serve a distinct realm of the economy. 
*Private unions represent the interests of workers in the private sector, which is made up of members who work in non-governmental industries. *
These unions seek to protect the rights and interests of workers from corporate abuse. 



On the other hand,* public sector employees, such as teachers, police officers, postal services staff, and other government workers, are represented by public sector unions.*


----------



## Mindful

Hang on sloopy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see.  Now Trump will be a factor going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> A factor so your dementia patient can keep on being hidden.....LOLOL.......................You guys got your genitals mutilated this week....................lololol...........................Trump 2024
Click to expand...


Genitals? What genitals?


----------



## Claudette

Glad to see that acquittal. Of course anyone with a working brain cell knew that was coming. The attorney who counted down the time line was the winner.


----------



## Faun

Stryder50 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
Click to expand...

More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.









						Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
					

Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.




					www.treasurydirect.gov


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
Click to expand...

Figuratively not literally...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, so you think a wimp is better to tame DC ???? Hasn't worked in 60+ years, but you liked those results eh ?? And you like when ole Nancy talks to everyone like they are her grandchildren that she's scalding for climbing up the magnolia tree eh ? DC is filled with pathetically arrogant power drunk old has been elite's, that whine like ole rotten prune juice when nobody cares to listen to their old aces anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think the alternative to Trump is a wimp. I’m just looking for a smart and honest leader. Trump is far from that. He is just as corrupt as the DC insiders... more so.
> I’m not a fan of pelosi, would love to see her gone as well
Click to expand...

If we want a smart and honest leader then we elect Dan Crenshaw in 2024. Or John James. Not Harris.


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, so you think a wimp is better to tame DC ???? Hasn't worked in 60+ years, but you liked those results eh ?? And you like when ole Nancy talks to everyone like they are her grandchildren that she's scalding for climbing up the magnolia tree eh ? DC is filled with pathetically arrogant power drunk old has been elite's, that whine like ole rotten prune juice when nobody cares to listen to their old aces anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think the alternative to Trump is a wimp. I’m just looking for a smart and honest leader. Trump is far from that. He is just as corrupt as the DC insiders... more so.
> I’m not a fan of pelosi, would love to see her gone as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we want a smart and honest leader then we elect Dan Crenshaw in 2024. Or John James. Not Harris.
Click to expand...

Im not a fan of Harris. I like Kinzinger but think he and Crenshaw are both too green for Prez. The Reps have a good chance of taking back the power in Congress and the White House next cycle but they need to run a real leader and not a Trump sycophant...   I have a feeling that Nikki Haley has the edge  on the run... I'm about as enthusiastic about her as I am for  Harris


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, so you think a wimp is better to tame DC ???? Hasn't worked in 60+ years, but you liked those results eh ?? And you like when ole Nancy talks to everyone like they are her grandchildren that she's scalding for climbing up the magnolia tree eh ? DC is filled with pathetically arrogant power drunk old has been elite's, that whine like ole rotten prune juice when nobody cares to listen to their old aces anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think the alternative to Trump is a wimp. I’m just looking for a smart and honest leader. Trump is far from that. He is just as corrupt as the DC insiders... more so.
> I’m not a fan of pelosi, would love to see her gone as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we want a smart and honest leader then we elect Dan Crenshaw in 2024. Or John James. Not Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not a fan of Harris. I like Kinzinger but think he and Crenshaw are both too green for Prez. The Reps have a good chance of taking back the power in Congress and the White House next cycle but they need to run a real leader and not a Trump sycophant...   I have a feeling that Nikki Haley has the edge  on the run... I'm about as enthusiastic about her as I am for  Harris
Click to expand...

I will need to see the debates to gauge where she stands


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, so you think a wimp is better to tame DC ???? Hasn't worked in 60+ years, but you liked those results eh ?? And you like when ole Nancy talks to everyone like they are her grandchildren that she's scalding for climbing up the magnolia tree eh ? DC is filled with pathetically arrogant power drunk old has been elite's, that whine like ole rotten prune juice when nobody cares to listen to their old aces anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think the alternative to Trump is a wimp. I’m just looking for a smart and honest leader. Trump is far from that. He is just as corrupt as the DC insiders... more so.
> I’m not a fan of pelosi, would love to see her gone as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we want a smart and honest leader then we elect Dan Crenshaw in 2024. Or John James. Not Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not a fan of Harris. I like Kinzinger but think he and Crenshaw are both too green for Prez. The Reps have a good chance of taking back the power in Congress and the White House next cycle but they need to run a real leader and not a Trump sycophant...   I have a feeling that Nikki Haley has the edge  on the run... I'm about as enthusiastic about her as I am for  Harris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will need to see the debates to gauge where she stands
Click to expand...

She's just like Harris. Says whatever she needs to say to pivot to the best political position. She's been on and off the Trump train whenever convenient and not consistent or authentic with messaging. Kamala was the same way which is why im not a big fan. I guess there is a learning  curve in  politics so I'll keep an open mind  for anybody but I'm not impressed with either of those two.

Crenshaw is OK, I like him until I saw a couple interviews that rubbed me the wrong way... can't remember why. Hoping Kinzinger  keeps up what  he's been doing and gives it a run in 8 years


----------



## beautress

San Souci said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you consider a bureaucrat? And which ones do you think Trump got rid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that was his GOAL. He didn't succeed. The SWAMP fought back. It includes the MEDIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok well how my first question  what exactly is a bureaucrat per your definition? And who are some examples of ones that Trump tried to get out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EPA for one.Those regulations were crippling business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PS--The TEACHERS Union are Bureaucrats. And a cancer.
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
Click to expand...

Fancy Nancy just HAD to spend a million point three five on those God-forsaken and damned gold pens to circle jerk with her Demonrat/Rino get-even-quick bums to celebrate the miserable, calumny-based phony baloney impeachment of Donald Trump from which he of course was acquitted because he didn't do anything wrong except win the election of 2016, which pissed off the barracudas that the freaking out loud Marxist tools in the press who took every calumnious lie House Speaker Pelosi took out of her venom-riddled crock pot, brewed with maximum hatred for the half of America who now view Democrats as empty-headed false witnesses who project their crimes on Republican POTUSs who do right by the American people first and the Constitution equally first.

Note: we seldom freeze here, and it only snows once and melts away within the hour usually, but this post was interrupted by the extreme one-digit freezer box weather we have had today, and my server was out half an hour, so this post appeared as posted before I had a chance to finish, so I had to complete it 45 minutes later and found several other issues with unfinished sentences.


----------



## Stryder50

tigerred59 said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *yesterday all our troubles seemed so far away......dude, get with reality and get off the trump nuts of yesterday and for the last time, that was Obama's economy that whore rode to the ground and destroyed.*
Click to expand...

Guess you don't know how to do math or read the data in those two links.
Just one example;
This time in 2016 as MaObama's reign is nearing it's end, "Savings per Family"= $8,160


			U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
		

This time now, 2021, just after Trump, "Savings per Family" = $26,922


			https://www.usdebtclock.org/
		


There has not been a three times plus inflation in the past five years.
Nor do the numbers in both links, when cross compared, show an economy "*rode to the ground and destroyed."*


----------



## Stryder50

Slade3200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, so you think a wimp is better to tame DC ???? Hasn't worked in 60+ years, but you liked those results eh ?? And you like when ole Nancy talks to everyone like they are her grandchildren that she's scalding for climbing up the magnolia tree eh ? DC is filled with pathetically arrogant power drunk old has been elite's, that whine like ole rotten prune juice when nobody cares to listen to their old aces anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think the alternative to Trump is a wimp. I’m just looking for a smart and honest leader. Trump is far from that. He is just as corrupt as the DC insiders... more so.
> I’m not a fan of pelosi, would love to see her gone as well
Click to expand...

Considering the abuse he endured from the MSM and the Left-wing Loonies, Trump held up quite well for a "wimp".  Better than most of his detractors would have. Plus, this stint as POTUS is his only major one in "politics~political office".

Quid-pro-quo/Groper-Molester Joe Biden on other hand has spent nearly all his post-college career in guv'mint employment and/or political office, looting from the taxpayers and managing to acquire greater wealth than those guv'mint paychecks would have provided.  Makes Biden the opposite of a smart or honest leader, just the opposite.  But then he's aligned with the Democrat party and that's what we've gotten from them these past few decades (Clinton istas onward).


----------



## Slade3200

beautress said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you consider a bureaucrat? And which ones do you think Trump got rid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that was his GOAL. He didn't succeed. The SWAMP fought back. It includes the MEDIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok well how my first question  what exactly is a bureaucrat per your definition? And who are some examples of ones that Trump tried to get out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EPA for one.Those regulations were crippling business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PS--The TEACHERS Union are Bureaucrats. And a cancer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fancy Nzncy jusy HAD to spend a million point three five on those God-forsaken and damned gold pens to circle jerk with her Demonrat/Rino get-even-quick gold pens to celebrate the miserable, calumny-based phony baloney impeachment of Donald Trump from which he of course was acquitted because he didn't do anything wrong except win the election of 2016, which pissed off the barracudas that the freaking out loud Marxist tools in the press who took every lie House Speaker Nancy
Click to expand...

Were you seriously trying to sound smart with that comment?! Allies and friends of Trump have both admitted that he has done wrong. Why would they do that if it was just a phony Dem fantasy and Trump really did everything right?


----------



## Stryder50

Faun said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
Click to expand...

OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)

Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.


----------



## Slade3200

Stryder50 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, so you think a wimp is better to tame DC ???? Hasn't worked in 60+ years, but you liked those results eh ?? And you like when ole Nancy talks to everyone like they are her grandchildren that she's scalding for climbing up the magnolia tree eh ? DC is filled with pathetically arrogant power drunk old has been elite's, that whine like ole rotten prune juice when nobody cares to listen to their old aces anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think the alternative to Trump is a wimp. I’m just looking for a smart and honest leader. Trump is far from that. He is just as corrupt as the DC insiders... more so.
> I’m not a fan of pelosi, would love to see her gone as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering the abuse he endured from the MSM and the Left-wing Loonies, Trump held up quite well for a "wimp".  Better than most of his detractors would have. Plus, this stint as POTUS is his only major one in "politics~political office".
> 
> Quid-pro-quo/Groper-Molester Joe Biden on other hand has spent nearly all his post-college career in guv'mint employment and/or political office, looting from the taxpayers and managing to acquire greater wealth than those guv'mint paychecks would have provided.  Makes Biden the opposite of a smart or honest leader, just the opposite.  But then he's aligned with the Democrat party and that's what we've gotten from them these past few decades (Clinton istas onward).
Click to expand...

Did you think I called Trump a wimp? You must have been misreading what I wrote.   Biden spending a career in government and supporting left wing policies does not support your claim that he is not a smart/honest leader. That was a piss poor argument.  Thats two strikes... Wanna take another swing?


----------



## Faun

Stryder50 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
Click to expand...

LOL

Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, so you think a wimp is better to tame DC ???? Hasn't worked in 60+ years, but you liked those results eh ?? And you like when ole Nancy talks to everyone like they are her grandchildren that she's scalding for climbing up the magnolia tree eh ? DC is filled with pathetically arrogant power drunk old has been elite's, that whine like ole rotten prune juice when nobody cares to listen to their old aces anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think the alternative to Trump is a wimp. I’m just looking for a smart and honest leader. Trump is far from that. He is just as corrupt as the DC insiders... more so.
> I’m not a fan of pelosi, would love to see her gone as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we want a smart and honest leader then we elect Dan Crenshaw in 2024. Or John James. Not Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not a fan of Harris. I like Kinzinger but think he and Crenshaw are both too green for Prez. The Reps have a good chance of taking back the power in Congress and the White House next cycle but they need to run a real leader and not a Trump sycophant...   I have a feeling that Nikki Haley has the edge  on the run... I'm about as enthusiastic about her as I am for  Harris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will need to see the debates to gauge where she stands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's just like Harris. Says whatever she needs to say to pivot to the best political position. She's been on and off the Trump train whenever convenient and not consistent or authentic with messaging. Kamala was the same way which is why im not a big fan. I guess there is a learning  curve in  politics so I'll keep an open mind  for anybody but I'm not impressed with either of those two.
> 
> Crenshaw is OK, I like him until I saw a couple interviews that rubbed me the wrong way... can't remember why. Hoping Kinzinger  keeps up what  he's been doing and gives it a run in 8 years
Click to expand...

He served so that works for me.


----------



## bravoactual

airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com



The Traitor can and will criminal prosecution for his actions on January 6.  The Fulton County D.A. is investigating the Traitor for Election Fraud AND the New York A.G. as well as the Manhattan D.A. are looking filing criminal charges.


----------



## Faun

bravoactual said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Traitor can and will criminal prosecution for his actions on January 6.  The Fulton County D.A. is investigating the Traitor for Election Fraud AND the New York A.G. as well as the Manhattan D.A. are looking filing criminal charges.
Click to expand...

How fortunate is Trump to have a cult willing to donate towards his legal fees?


----------



## Slade3200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, so you think a wimp is better to tame DC ???? Hasn't worked in 60+ years, but you liked those results eh ?? And you like when ole Nancy talks to everyone like they are her grandchildren that she's scalding for climbing up the magnolia tree eh ? DC is filled with pathetically arrogant power drunk old has been elite's, that whine like ole rotten prune juice when nobody cares to listen to their old aces anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think the alternative to Trump is a wimp. I’m just looking for a smart and honest leader. Trump is far from that. He is just as corrupt as the DC insiders... more so.
> I’m not a fan of pelosi, would love to see her gone as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we want a smart and honest leader then we elect Dan Crenshaw in 2024. Or John James. Not Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not a fan of Harris. I like Kinzinger but think he and Crenshaw are both too green for Prez. The Reps have a good chance of taking back the power in Congress and the White House next cycle but they need to run a real leader and not a Trump sycophant...   I have a feeling that Nikki Haley has the edge  on the run... I'm about as enthusiastic about her as I am for  Harris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will need to see the debates to gauge where she stands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's just like Harris. Says whatever she needs to say to pivot to the best political position. She's been on and off the Trump train whenever convenient and not consistent or authentic with messaging. Kamala was the same way which is why im not a big fan. I guess there is a learning  curve in  politics so I'll keep an open mind  for anybody but I'm not impressed with either of those two.
> 
> Crenshaw is OK, I like him until I saw a couple interviews that rubbed me the wrong way... can't remember why. Hoping Kinzinger  keeps up what  he's been doing and gives it a run in 8 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He served so that works for me.
Click to expand...

It kind of amazes me that somebody can be the commander and chief of the  greatest military power in the world with absolutely zero military experience.


----------



## Slade3200

Faun said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Traitor can and will criminal prosecution for his actions on January 6.  The Fulton County D.A. is investigating the Traitor for Election Fraud AND the New York A.G. as well as the Manhattan D.A. are looking filing criminal charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How fortunate is Trump to have a culture willing to donate towards his legal fees?
Click to expand...

The level of retard it takes to donate ones own money to a  BILLIONAIRE to cover his legal fees baffles me. HE DOESN'T NEED HELP HE IS  A BILLIONAIRE!!!


----------



## themirrorthief

AFrench2 said:


> For those keeping count:
> 
> *Popular Vote winner:* 0 times
> *Impeached:* 2 times
> *Terms Served:* 1 term, first time since 1992
> [/QUOTEOtrump rules!!!    you cant stop worrying about him libbie


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Slade3200 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us what a Trump drone is, be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Trump drone would be somebody that listens, defends and repeats the many lies told by Trump. Somebody loyal to a man and not their own ideology or principles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean just like a Democrat drone and a Biden Drone.. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, drones come from all sides, especially in politics. The less we have in leadership rolls the better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we had one that wasn't a drone, but the Democrats went stupid because of it. His name was Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally agree. Trump is def not a drone. And it’s too bad he lacks integrity and acts like a bully child. Not a great example of somebody to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, so you think a wimp is better to tame DC ???? Hasn't worked in 60+ years, but you liked those results eh ?? And you like when ole Nancy talks to everyone like they are her grandchildren that she's scalding for climbing up the magnolia tree eh ? DC is filled with pathetically arrogant power drunk old has been elite's, that whine like ole rotten prune juice when nobody cares to listen to their old aces anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t think the alternative to Trump is a wimp. I’m just looking for a smart and honest leader. Trump is far from that. He is just as corrupt as the DC insiders... more so.
> I’m not a fan of pelosi, would love to see her gone as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we want a smart and honest leader then we elect Dan Crenshaw in 2024. Or John James. Not Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not a fan of Harris. I like Kinzinger but think he and Crenshaw are both too green for Prez. The Reps have a good chance of taking back the power in Congress and the White House next cycle but they need to run a real leader and not a Trump sycophant...   I have a feeling that Nikki Haley has the edge  on the run... I'm about as enthusiastic about her as I am for  Harris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will need to see the debates to gauge where she stands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's just like Harris. Says whatever she needs to say to pivot to the best political position. She's been on and off the Trump train whenever convenient and not consistent or authentic with messaging. Kamala was the same way which is why im not a big fan. I guess there is a learning  curve in  politics so I'll keep an open mind  for anybody but I'm not impressed with either of those two.
> 
> Crenshaw is OK, I like him until I saw a couple interviews that rubbed me the wrong way... can't remember why. Hoping Kinzinger  keeps up what  he's been doing and gives it a run in 8 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He served so that works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It kind of amazes me that somebody can be the commander and chief of the  greatest military power in the world with absolutely zero military experience.
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Traitor can and will criminal prosecution for his actions on January 6.  The Fulton County D.A. is investigating the Traitor for Election Fraud AND the New York A.G. as well as the Manhattan D.A. are looking filing criminal charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How fortunate is Trump to have a culture willing to donate towards his legal fees?
Click to expand...


The Traitor may call it his "*Defense Fund*", but in reality that money will go straight into his wallet.


----------



## bravoactual

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Traitor can and will criminal prosecution for his actions on January 6.  The Fulton County D.A. is investigating the Traitor for Election Fraud AND the New York A.G. as well as the Manhattan D.A. are looking filing criminal charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How fortunate is Trump to have a culture willing to donate towards his legal fees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The level of retard it takes to donate ones own money to a  BILLIONAIRE to cover his legal fees baffles me. HE DOESN'T NEED HELP HE IS  A BILLIONAIRE!!!
Click to expand...


Never underestimate the level of sheer outright stupidity of his followers.


----------



## Votto

airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com


Trump not impeached?  I reckon that proves he was really elected.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Votto said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump not impeached?  I reckon that proves he was really elected.
Click to expand...


Do what?


----------



## bravoactual

Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Traitor can and will criminal prosecution for his actions on January 6.  The Fulton County D.A. is investigating the Traitor for Election Fraud AND the New York A.G. as well as the Manhattan D.A. are looking filing criminal charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How fortunate is Trump to have a culture willing to donate towards his legal fees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The level of retard it takes to donate ones own money to a  BILLIONAIRE to cover his legal fees baffles me. HE DOESN'T NEED HELP HE IS  A BILLIONAIRE!!!
Click to expand...





Slade3200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Traitor can and will criminal prosecution for his actions on January 6.  The Fulton County D.A. is investigating the Traitor for Election Fraud AND the New York A.G. as well as the Manhattan D.A. are looking filing criminal charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How fortunate is Trump to have a culture willing to donate towards his legal fees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The level of retard it takes to donate ones own money to a  BILLIONAIRE to cover his legal fees baffles me. HE DOESN'T NEED HELP HE IS  A BILLIONAIRE!!!
Click to expand...


Well, let's meet Fred   Eshelman , this dead from the neck up dummy donated $2.5M to investigate *"Voter Fraud*".

Trump supporter gave $2.5 million to investigate voter fraud — and wants his money back

Now he wants his money back.

A foolish supporter of the Traitor who dumb enough give that Orange Shit Stain actually thinks he get money back.....when pig fly.


----------



## beautress

Slade3200 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2022 is coming up quickly. After whacking out 12,000 JOBS on his first day , President Bezos is going to lose more than 7 house seats. And 7 is all that it will take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tides of power swing like a pendulum. I would expect Reps to take the house in the midterms. I just hope it is taken by real conservatives and not Trump drones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume ya mean Swamp creatures like McCain and Romney. RINO! But who cares. The Populists will take over the GOP. Just as the Commies are taking over the Dems. Getting rid of the bureaucrats was Trumps goal. Part of his greatness and his downfall. Barry Goldwater started the Conservative movement. Result? Reagan became the best Prez ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you consider a bureaucrat? And which ones do you think Trump got rid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that was his GOAL. He didn't succeed. The SWAMP fought back. It includes the MEDIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok well how my first question  what exactly is a bureaucrat per your definition? And who are some examples of ones that Trump tried to get out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EPA for one.Those regulations were crippling business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PS--The TEACHERS Union are Bureaucrats. And a cancer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fancy Nzncy jusy HAD to spend a million point three five on those God-forsaken and damned gold pens to circle jerk with her Demonrat/Rino get-even-quick gold pens to celebrate the miserable, calumny-based phony baloney impeachment of Donald Trump from which he of course was acquitted because he didn't do anything wrong except win the election of 2016, which pissed off the barracudas that the freaking out loud Marxist tools in the press who took every lie House Speaker Nancy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you seriously trying to sound smart with that comment?! Allies and friends of Trump have both admitted that he has done wrong. Why would they do that if it was just a phony Dem fantasy and Trump really did everything right?
Click to expand...

You have confused Rinos with friends. They're no friend of the majority of the American voters who gave their vote to Trump while on the other side of the world, Chinese hackers ran the election into the shipwreck of loser Biden the Extortion con game creep who tapped into recipients of taxpayer gifts to beleaguered countries, getting 30% kickbacks on the average of his damn 40 something years of Senate and Vice President elected jobs. That's why I can't stand having a common criminal in the White House and a bipolar House Speaker knocking herself out managing vicious devastation of the Founders and their Constitution and it's amendments.


----------



## Stryder50

Faun said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
Click to expand...

Where's your documentation?
Please provide such.
Also, would you rather he not have signed off on Congress's inflated budget over his request, which would have "shut-down" the Federal Guv'mint, and others?

Meanwhile, I'll take even a psuedo-Conservative over a socialist forked-tongue Alinskite anyday, especially one whom thinks there are 58+ states in this Union.


----------



## bravoactual

Now, as previously posted, because a Senate Trial IS NOT A CRIMINAL TRIAL, there is no Double Jeopardy.

*Here Are The Criminal, Civil Investigations Trump Faces After Senate Acquittal*

Legal troubles in New York and Georgia mount for the former president with his second impeachment trial having gone dark.









						Here Are The Criminal, Civil Investigations Trump Faces After Senate Acquittal
					

Legal troubles in New York and Georgia mount for the former president with his second impeachment trial having gone dark.




					www.huffpost.com
				



.


With former Traitor’s second impeachment trial in the country’s rearview mirror, several criminal and civil investigations into his conduct are coming into focus.

The Senate on Saturday acquitted Trump of inciting the deadly, insurrectionist attack on the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6. But the former president has reportedly expressed concerns about the potential of facing charges related to the riot.

Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.), one of the 43 GOP senators to vote to acquit Trump, in a floor speech after the trial ended said Trump was responsible for inciting the violence and could face criminal prosecution. (McConnell said he voted to acquit because he didn’t believe the Senate had the power to convict a former president, even though the upper chamber voted days earlier that it does.)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Concerned American said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 43 republicans are gutless wonders with no balls or spines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a useless waste of air that wouldn't know balls if they were sitting on your chin.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I c h i g o said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what republicans voted to convict besides Romney and Murkowski--It is time they are primaried out--CANCELLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never liked Romney when he was the former Governor for Massachusetts. I knew he was a sleazeball of some sort.
Click to expand...

The trump haters all love Romney because he voted for biden and is in league with the dems to destroy America.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beagle9 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. 43 radical Republicans stood with Trump, rioters, and cop killers.
> 
> Now come the state criminal and civil indictments.
> 
> And there won't be any Republican Senators around to protect him in those trials. See you soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and all you leftist/Democrat's stood with rioters that burned, rioted, beat and killed the innocent, attacked government facilities, statues, police precincts, attacked individuals, created no go zones in major cities, threatened witnesses, and when asked to condemn it all "CRICKETS".
Click to expand...

 Best damn post on this thread bar none.


----------



## peach174

Slade3200 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
Click to expand...


Already happening. 
The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
California already have enough and it keeps growing.


----------



## Slade3200

peach174 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
Click to expand...

What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!


----------



## peach174

Slade3200 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
Click to expand...

The populist party.
Holding them accountable by bad political actions .


----------



## Slade3200

peach174 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
Click to expand...

The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business


----------



## peach174

Slade3200 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
Click to expand...


Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
It's still called by them the maga movement.
People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.


----------



## Slade3200

peach174 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
Click to expand...

I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him


----------



## Turtlesoup

bravoactual said:


> Now, as previously posted, because a Senate Trial IS NOT A CRIMINAL TRIAL, there is no Double Jeopardy.
> 
> *Here Are The Criminal, Civil Investigations Trump Faces After Senate Acquittal*
> 
> Legal troubles in New York and Georgia mount for the former president with his second impeachment trial having gone dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Are The Criminal, Civil Investigations Trump Faces After Senate Acquittal
> 
> 
> Legal troubles in New York and Georgia mount for the former president with his second impeachment trial having gone dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> With former Traitor’s second impeachment trial in the country’s rearview mirror, several criminal and civil investigations into his conduct are coming into focus.
> 
> The Senate on Saturday acquitted Trump of inciting the deadly, insurrectionist attack on the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6. But the former president has reportedly expressed concerns about the potential of facing charges related to the riot.
> 
> Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.), one of the 43 GOP senators to vote to acquit Trump, in a floor speech after the trial ended said Trump was responsible for inciting the violence and could face criminal prosecution. (McConnell said he voted to acquit because he didn’t believe the Senate had the power to convict a former president, even though the upper chamber voted days earlier that it does.)


The Dem communists are abusing their offices to harass their political opponent and you blame Trump?  

How about we start going after these corrupt politicians and DA's who are abusing their office to try to destroy political enemies instead?


----------



## peach174

California will not get any changes if they think government is the answer to fix all problems. 
I'm not looking for another Trump either.


----------



## Bush92

airplanemechanic said:


> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor Commentary: President Trump Acquitted...again
> 
> 
> Former-President Donald Trump became the first sitting (and not sitting) President to be impeached twice by the House and then acquitted by the Senate on Saturd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptnewsnetwork.com


Who is that walking around with Donald J. Trump's shit on their face? Oh ...that would be Democrats.


----------



## Faun

Stryder50 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your documentation?
> Please provide such.
> Also, would you rather he not have signed off on Congress's inflated budget over his request, which would have "shut-down" the Federal Guv'mint, and others?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll take even a psuedo-Conservative over a socialist forked-tongue Alinskite anyday, especially one whom thinks there are 58+ states in this Union.
Click to expand...

I already gave you the link to the actual numbers. Do you require help to click on it?


----------



## San Souci

Slade3200 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
Click to expand...

Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.


----------



## beautress

tigerred59 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
Click to expand...

Truth really wipes you one trick pony liberals off your drug-free cloud nine, doesn't it. And away you go straight to the nearest mantra newsfart to select the propaganda that excites your legshake response the best, and you expect intelligent, experienced conservatives to purchase that swill. Keep tryin' junior, because we know better.


----------



## Slade3200

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
Click to expand...

Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore


----------



## San Souci

Slade3200 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
Click to expand...

Whackos? Hmmmm.... WHO burned down Seattle and Portland? Who thinks there are more than two sexes? Who thinks the Earth will burn up in 12 years? Whackos? Some folks should clean up their own yards before condemning others.


----------



## tigerred59

beautress said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth really wipes you one trick pony liberals off your drug-free cloud nine, doesn't it. And away you go straight to the nearest mantra newsfart to select the propaganda that excites your legshake response the best, and you expect intelligent, experienced conservatives to purchase that swill. Keep tryin' junior, because we know better.
Click to expand...

*LOLOL....you almost had me.....then you had to throw in the word intelligent....so bye felicia!!*


----------



## Slade3200

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whackos? Hmmmm.... WHO burned down Seattle and Portland? Who thinks there are more than two sexes? Who thinks the Earth will burn up in 12 years? Whackos? Some folks should clean up their own yards before condemning others.
Click to expand...

Whackos come  from both sides buddy. Nice try to distract with the whataboutism but your point falls flat. I make no excuses for the hyper dramatic and violent on  the Left


----------



## San Souci

Slade3200 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whackos? Hmmmm.... WHO burned down Seattle and Portland? Who thinks there are more than two sexes? Who thinks the Earth will burn up in 12 years? Whackos? Some folks should clean up their own yards before condemning others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whackos come  from both sides buddy. Nice try to distract with the whataboutism but your point falls flat. I make no excuses for the hyper dramatic and violent on  the Left
Click to expand...

It is one sided. ALL of the violence is from the lefties.All of the perversions. All of the Race baiting. All of the gloom and doom. Trumps "America First" policy WORKED. Even with the filthy MEDIA jumping his bones 24/7. America SHOULD be first. Let dirty foreigners take care of their own shithole countries.


----------



## tigerred59

*Trump reminds me of a Bee Keeper, who's bee's are violent and unruly. Love the bee's but don't want to get stung by em'.....its just a matter of time, before them crazy white motherfuckers that stalk his Merry Fuk-O hood, is gonna become his worst fuckin nightmare. AND FOLKS YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST. Because white people are some sick mf's*


----------



## San Souci

tigerred59 said:


> *Trump reminds me of a Bee Keeper, who's bee's are violent and unruly. Love the bee's but don't want to get stung by em'.....its just a matter of time, before them crazy white motherfuckers that stalk his Merry Fuk-O hood, is gonna become his worst fuckin nightmare. AND FOLKS YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST. Because white people are some sick mf's*


Funny. It is black bastards committing all the murders nowadays. Wrecking every neighborhood they move into. Rioting. Shooting heroin. Deadbeat dads. Welfare. Whites BUILT this country. Nobody else could have. The Bell Curve was right. 100%


----------



## peach174

tigerred59 said:


> *Trump reminds me of a Bee Keeper, who's bee's are violent and unruly. Love the bee's but don't want to get stung by em'.....its just a matter of time, before them crazy white motherfuckers that stalk his Merry Fuk-O hood, is gonna become his worst fuckin nightmare. AND FOLKS YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST. Because white people are some sick mf's*


Really?
Then why are so many blacks moving into white neighborhoods and becoming friends with their white neighbors.


----------



## Bush92

Faun said:


> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your documentation?
> Please provide such.
> Also, would you rather he not have signed off on Congress's inflated budget over his request, which would have "shut-down" the Federal Guv'mint, and others?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll take even a psuedo-Conservative over a socialist forked-tongue Alinskite anyday, especially one whom thinks there are 58+ states in this Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already gave you the link to the actual numbers. Do you require help to click on it?
Click to expand...

Bullshit! You fucking socialist want some?


----------



## Slade3200

Bush92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your documentation?
> Please provide such.
> Also, would you rather he not have signed off on Congress's inflated budget over his request, which would have "shut-down" the Federal Guv'mint, and others?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll take even a psuedo-Conservative over a socialist forked-tongue Alinskite anyday, especially one whom thinks there are 58+ states in this Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already gave you the link to the actual numbers. Do you require help to click on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You fucking socialist want some?
Click to expand...

Want some what?


----------



## Faun

Bush92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your documentation?
> Please provide such.
> Also, would you rather he not have signed off on Congress's inflated budget over his request, which would have "shut-down" the Federal Guv'mint, and others?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll take even a psuedo-Conservative over a socialist forked-tongue Alinskite anyday, especially one whom thinks there are 58+ states in this Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already gave you the link to the actual numbers. Do you require help to click on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You fucking socialist want some?
Click to expand...

LOL

I want nothing from freaks like you. Regardless of your mindless offers, Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?


----------



## tigerred59

peach174 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump reminds me of a Bee Keeper, who's bee's are violent and unruly. Love the bee's but don't want to get stung by em'.....its just a matter of time, before them crazy white motherfuckers that stalk his Merry Fuk-O hood, is gonna become his worst fuckin nightmare. AND FOLKS YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST. Because white people are some sick mf's*
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Then why are so many blacks moving into white neighborhoods and becoming friends with their white neighbors.
Click to expand...

*lLOLOL...that's a good question...uhmmmm, why are blacks moving in white hoods???? I guess because they can????? LOOLOLOLOLOLO Listen, I got know problems with sellouts, yall can have em, Wayne Brady, Tiger Jordan, etc.....have at it, Beav......LOLOLOL*


----------



## tigerred59

Faun said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your documentation?
> Please provide such.
> Also, would you rather he not have signed off on Congress's inflated budget over his request, which would have "shut-down" the Federal Guv'mint, and others?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll take even a psuedo-Conservative over a socialist forked-tongue Alinskite anyday, especially one whom thinks there are 58+ states in this Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already gave you the link to the actual numbers. Do you require help to click on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You fucking socialist want some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I want nothing from freaks like you. Regardless of your mindless offers, Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
Click to expand...

*Most of the debt Obama added, was a bail out package, Jr. had already authorized prior to his win and lets understand, the nation, thanks once again to a fuckin republican, them conservative fake motherfuckers......was on the brink of yet another economic collapse.....*


----------



## San Souci

tigerred59 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your documentation?
> Please provide such.
> Also, would you rather he not have signed off on Congress's inflated budget over his request, which would have "shut-down" the Federal Guv'mint, and others?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll take even a psuedo-Conservative over a socialist forked-tongue Alinskite anyday, especially one whom thinks there are 58+ states in this Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already gave you the link to the actual numbers. Do you require help to click on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You fucking socialist want some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I want nothing from freaks like you. Regardless of your mindless offers, Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Most of the debt Obama added, was a bail out package, Jr. had already authorized prior to his win and lets understand, the nation, thanks once again to a fuckin republican, them conservative fake motherfuckers......was on the brink of yet another economic collapse.....*
Click to expand...

What a crock. The only collapse was in shithole Dem cities.


----------



## tigerred59

San Souci said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your documentation?
> Please provide such.
> Also, would you rather he not have signed off on Congress's inflated budget over his request, which would have "shut-down" the Federal Guv'mint, and others?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll take even a psuedo-Conservative over a socialist forked-tongue Alinskite anyday, especially one whom thinks there are 58+ states in this Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already gave you the link to the actual numbers. Do you require help to click on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You fucking socialist want some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I want nothing from freaks like you. Regardless of your mindless offers, Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Most of the debt Obama added, was a bail out package, Jr. had already authorized prior to his win and lets understand, the nation, thanks once again to a fuckin republican, them conservative fake motherfuckers......was on the brink of yet another economic collapse.....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock. The only collapse was in shithole Dem cities.
Click to expand...

*Yeah, them god awful blue states that pay more in taxes and get less fed aide, than these flag waving vomit slurping piss poor southern redneck shit ho states, with their hands held out beggin for welfar bucks.......gotcha!!*


----------



## bravoactual

The Traitor Sued For Attempted Coup Under 1871 KKK Act.






						Trump Sued For Capitol Attack Under 'Ku Klux Klan Act'
					

A senior Democratic congressman sued former president Donald Trump Tuesday, accusing him of violating the 19th century \




					www.barrons.com
				



.

A senior Democratic congressman sued former president Donald Trump Tuesday, accusing him of violating the 19th century "Ku Klux Klan Act" by supporting the January 6 attack on the US Capitol.

Bennie Thompson accused Trump, his lawyer Rudy Giuliani, and extremist groups the Proud Boys and Oath Keepers of violating the 1871 act by supporting efforts to stop Congress from certifying Joe Biden as the new US president.

Thompson, who is Black and the chairman of the House Homeland Security Committee, cited a law originally created to protect the rights of African Americans after the Civil War and the end of slavery.

The lawsuit was filed in federal court in Washington two days after Trump was acquitted of supporting insurrection in an impeachment trial in the Senate.

The Klu Klux Klan Act of 1871.






						Ku Klux Klan Act | Encyclopedia.com
					

Ku Klux Klan [1] Act (1871) Julie Davies The Enforcement Act (17 Stat. 13), commonly known as the Ku Klux Klan [2] Act or the Civil Rights Act of 1871 [3], was a response to extraordinary civil unrest during the Reconstruction [4] period.




					www.encyclopedia.com


----------



## San Souci

tigerred59 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your documentation?
> Please provide such.
> Also, would you rather he not have signed off on Congress's inflated budget over his request, which would have "shut-down" the Federal Guv'mint, and others?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll take even a psuedo-Conservative over a socialist forked-tongue Alinskite anyday, especially one whom thinks there are 58+ states in this Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already gave you the link to the actual numbers. Do you require help to click on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You fucking socialist want some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I want nothing from freaks like you. Regardless of your mindless offers, Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Most of the debt Obama added, was a bail out package, Jr. had already authorized prior to his win and lets understand, the nation, thanks once again to a fuckin republican, them conservative fake motherfuckers......was on the brink of yet another economic collapse.....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock. The only collapse was in shithole Dem cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yeah, them god awful blue states that pay more in taxes and get less fed aide, than these flag waving vomit slurping piss poor southern redneck shit ho states, with their hands held out beggin for welfar bucks.......gotcha!!*
Click to expand...

Florida and Texas have NO State Income Tax. Yet the living standard is far better. Social Justice SUCKS. Street Justice is the way to go. Like with Trayvon Martin. Good riddance to that little felon. Bernie Goetz was a Hero. SO was Robert E Lee.


----------



## bravoactual

The Traitor's Acts As President Are Fair Game.









						Explainer: Trump's acts as president are 'fair game' for criminal charges
					

Donald Trump's legal troubles are far from over, despite his acquittal in the U.S. Senate impeachment trial that ended on Saturday.




					www.reuters.com
				



.

U.S. Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell noted this just moments after voting to acquit Trump, saying the courts are the proper forum for holding the former president accountable for his role in the deadly Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol by Trump supporters.

The Traitor "_Is still liable for everything he did while he was in office as an ordinary citizen_,” McConnell said on the Senate floor. “*He didn’t get away with anything. Yet*.”

In short all you dead from the neck up, shit for brains followers of the Traitor, he can still face jail time for criminal acts he committed while illegally serving as Russia's Butt Boy in the Oval Office.


----------



## San Souci

bravoactual said:


> The Traitor's Acts As President Are Fair Game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explainer: Trump's acts as president are 'fair game' for criminal charges
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's legal troubles are far from over, despite his acquittal in the U.S. Senate impeachment trial that ended on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> U.S. Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell noted this just moments after voting to acquit Trump, saying the courts are the proper forum for holding the former president accountable for his role in the deadly Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol by Trump supporters.
> 
> The Traitor "_Is still liable for everything he did while he was in office as an ordinary citizen_,” McConnell said on the Senate floor. “*He didn’t get away with anything. Yet*.”
> 
> In short all you dead from the neck up, shit for brains followers of the Traitor, he can still face jail time for criminal acts he committed while illegally serving as Russia's Butt Boy in the Oval Office.


Name one criminal act ya Goddam Red.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

peach174 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
Click to expand...

  The understatement of the new year.love how this coward slade tries to laugh off facts after you took him to school that california and New York are getting the signatures to have their governors recalled,somehow that well known fact is amusing to thisnutcase.no surprise sense he is easily one of USMBs biggest trolls who ignores facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
Click to expand...

Slade troll thinks he is still living in the days of jfk when the dem party had something to be proud of,our last great president is rolling over in his grave how corrupt the dem party is now sense his days.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Souci said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your documentation?
> Please provide such.
> Also, would you rather he not have signed off on Congress's inflated budget over his request, which would have "shut-down" the Federal Guv'mint, and others?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll take even a psuedo-Conservative over a socialist forked-tongue Alinskite anyday, especially one whom thinks there are 58+ states in this Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already gave you the link to the actual numbers. Do you require help to click on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You fucking socialist want some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I want nothing from freaks like you. Regardless of your mindless offers, Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Most of the debt Obama added, was a bail out package, Jr. had already authorized prior to his win and lets understand, the nation, thanks once again to a fuckin republican, them conservative fake motherfuckers......was on the brink of yet another economic collapse.....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock. The only collapse was in shithole Dem cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yeah, them god awful blue states that pay more in taxes and get less fed aide, than these flag waving vomit slurping piss poor southern redneck shit ho states, with their hands held out beggin for welfar bucks.......gotcha!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida and Texas have NO State Income Tax. Yet the living standard is far better. Social Justice SUCKS. Street Justice is the way to go. Like with Trayvon Martin. Good riddance to that little felon. Bernie Goetz was a Hero. SO was Robert E Lee.
Click to expand...


----------



## emilynghiem

airplanemechanic said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those keeping count:
> 
> *Popular Vote winner:* 0 times
> *Impeached:* 2 times
> *Terms Served:* 1 term, first time since 1992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those keeping count:
> 
> Impeached: 2 times
> Acquitted: 2 times.
> Liberals lost: 2 times.
Click to expand...

And taxpayers paid *how many millions* for Democrats to abuse impeachment for free negative anti-Trump campaigns both times?


----------



## beautress

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whackos? Hmmmm.... WHO burned down Seattle and Portland? Who thinks there are more than two sexes? Who thinks the Earth will burn up in 12 years? Whackos? Some folks should clean up their own yards before condemning others.
Click to expand...

Outta the park, San Souci.


----------



## beautress

tigerred59 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth really wipes you one trick pony liberals off your drug-free cloud nine, doesn't it. And away you go straight to the nearest mantra newsfart to select the propaganda that excites your legshake response the best, and you expect intelligent, experienced conservatives to purchase that swill. Keep tryin' junior, because we know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *LOLOL....you almost had me.....then you had to throw in the word intelligent....so bye felicia!!*
Click to expand...

Got your short term attention span, did we, and you just can't take it, not gonna make it,  are ya, hmmm. 
Tissue, sweet cakes?


----------



## beautress

Slade3200 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
Click to expand...

Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
Na na na-na,
Na na na-na,
Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
Go-ood bye.​


----------



## beautress

Faun said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your documentation?
> Please provide such.
> Also, would you rather he not have signed off on Congress's inflated budget over his request, which would have "shut-down" the Federal Guv'mint, and others?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll take even a psuedo-Conservative over a socialist forked-tongue Alinskite anyday, especially one whom thinks there are 58+ states in this Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already gave you the link to the actual numbers. Do you require help to click on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You fucking socialist want some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I want nothing from freaks like you. Regardless of your mindless offers, Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
Click to expand...

Yer blamin' Trump for the spending habits of Gold-impeachment-pens spendthrift and failed botox facial Nancy Pelosi, are ya? Just exactly how double stupid do ya think the taxpayer-poor Americans are--dumb as yourself?   
We ain't buyin' the propaganda yer sellin'.


----------



## San Souci

beautress said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
Click to expand...

I could almost forgive Bill for that. Hillary? YUK!


----------



## Slade3200

beautress said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
Click to expand...

You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.


----------



## beautress

Slade3200 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
Click to expand...

He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?


----------



## Slade3200

beautress said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
Click to expand...

Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?


----------



## San Souci

Slade3200 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
Click to expand...

Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.


----------



## peach174

beautress said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
Click to expand...


----------



## Slade3200

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
Click to expand...

Do you feel better now?


----------



## peach174

Slade3200 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
Click to expand...


It made perfect sense and it's very funny.


----------



## San Souci

Slade3200 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you feel better now?
Click to expand...

Just wanted to make it simple for ya. Want me to elucidate just HOW democrats suck?


----------



## beautress

Slade3200 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
Click to expand...

Your party's doings and protectings, your headache. And you call Trump supporters wackos. THE Donald came through with hero colors through 5 inquiries and 2 fake impeachment thrillrides for Nancy. Keep them blinders on with Gorilla Glue. You do not and I repeat, do not want to face the truth that President Trump was upfront, truthful, and honest while all the press could come up with were truthless and toothless calumnies for all Demmie Sociocommunist exaggerations aka lies. So piffle. You can't handle the truth that the Democrats plotted and planned lie after calumnious lie against a good man, President Donald John Trump. Keep up the specifications with which your in-place blinders pacify you and your partners in slime. Meh.


----------



## beautress

Slade3200 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
Click to expand...

Don't drink, don't suicide on tobacky nor joints nor any mind-altering substances with which experimentalists use to inflict auto accidents. Why would you think I cared that a person who cannot make sense and who also hasn't cracked an Urban dictionary, much less a Webster's lexicon since junior high. 
Laws of mercy.


----------



## emilynghiem

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your documentation?
> Please provide such.
> Also, would you rather he not have signed off on Congress's inflated budget over his request, which would have "shut-down" the Federal Guv'mint, and others?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll take even a psuedo-Conservative over a socialist forked-tongue Alinskite anyday, especially one whom thinks there are 58+ states in this Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already gave you the link to the actual numbers. Do you require help to click on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You fucking socialist want some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I want nothing from freaks like you. Regardless of your mindless offers, Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yer blamin' Trump for the spending habits of Gold-impeachment-pens spendthrift and failed botox facial Nancy Pelosi, are ya? Just exactly how double stupid do ya think the taxpayer-poor Americans are--dumb as yourself?
> We ain't buyin' the propaganda yer sellin'.
Click to expand...

Let's not dismiss Pelosi totally beautress Faun 

If it's true she just made 30 Million on TESLA stocks, by buying up with inside information on Biden's new policy on electric cars, that's money she and Democrats can use to reimburse taxpayers for their share of the 40 million spent to campaign against Trump abusing manufactured dossier and FISA warrant propaganda in the first impeachment at public expense. Democrats can't argue they have no way to pay this back. Thanks to the shameless tactics of their top leaders, they do. I'm totally for Democrats paying for Reparations to establish this as a voluntary process, starting with our own party.

In fact, we could plea bargain and offer to use that 30 M to pay several damages at once, to sweeten the deal and get a better bargain. Offer to cover the first impeachment (10 million of 40 total), the cost of cleanup after Occupy (10 million of 30 total), and the cost of bailing out Pacifica Radio (10 million) as restitution toward either the BLM protests and damages or half the 24 billion cost of the federal shutdown over ACA mandates challenged as unconstitutional and partially struck down by lawsuits that won in courts. Www.10million.net Then we use this settlement to compel Trump protestors to settle costs of the DC attacks, and any other insurgent or oppressive political abuses of force or govt process to violate civil rights by conspiracy or discrimination by party, class or creed.


----------



## Faun

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your documentation?
> Please provide such.
> Also, would you rather he not have signed off on Congress's inflated budget over his request, which would have "shut-down" the Federal Guv'mint, and others?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll take even a psuedo-Conservative over a socialist forked-tongue Alinskite anyday, especially one whom thinks there are 58+ states in this Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already gave you the link to the actual numbers. Do you require help to click on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You fucking socialist want some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I want nothing from freaks like you. Regardless of your mindless offers, Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yer blamin' Trump for the spending habits of Gold-impeachment-pens spendthrift and failed botox facial Nancy Pelosi, are ya? Just exactly how double stupid do ya think the taxpayer-poor Americans are--dumb as yourself?
> We ain't buyin' the propaganda yer sellin'.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, who do you think approved their budget if not Trump?


----------



## Faun

San Souci said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
Click to expand...

Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.


----------



## Faun

emilynghiem said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your documentation?
> Please provide such.
> Also, would you rather he not have signed off on Congress's inflated budget over his request, which would have "shut-down" the Federal Guv'mint, and others?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll take even a psuedo-Conservative over a socialist forked-tongue Alinskite anyday, especially one whom thinks there are 58+ states in this Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already gave you the link to the actual numbers. Do you require help to click on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You fucking socialist want some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I want nothing from freaks like you. Regardless of your mindless offers, Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yer blamin' Trump for the spending habits of Gold-impeachment-pens spendthrift and failed botox facial Nancy Pelosi, are ya? Just exactly how double stupid do ya think the taxpayer-poor Americans are--dumb as yourself?
> We ain't buyin' the propaganda yer sellin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's not dismiss Pelosi totally beautress Faun
> 
> If it's true she just made 30 Million on TESLA stocks, by buying up with inside information on Biden's new policy on electric cars, that's money she and Democrats can use to reimburse taxpayers for their share of the 40 million spent to campaign against Trump abusing manufactured dossier and FISA warrant propaganda in the first impeachment at public expense. Democrats can't argue they have no way to pay this back. Thanks to the shameless tactics of their top leaders, they do. I'm totally for Democrats paying for Reparations to establish this as a voluntary process, starting with our own party.
> 
> In fact, we could plea bargain and offer to use that 30 M to pay several damages at once, to sweeten the deal and get a better bargain. Offer to cover the first impeachment (10 million of 40 total), the cost of cleanup after Occupy (10 million of 30 total), and the cost of bailing out Pacifica Radio (10 million) as restitution toward either the BLM protests and damages or half the 24 billion cost of the federal shutdown over ACA mandates challenged as unconstitutional and partially struck down by lawsuits that won in courts. Www.10million.net Then we use this settlement to compel Trump protestors to settle costs of the DC attacks, and any other insurgent or oppressive political abuses of force or govt process to violate civil rights by conspiracy or discrimination by party, class or creed.
Click to expand...

You people are simply nuts. Pelosi bought that stock back in December before Biden passed any policies. And Biden has said nothing about buying Teslas.


----------



## Faun

beautress said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
Click to expand...

You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?


----------



## Mindful

Faun said:


> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens



You sure are obsessed with Trump.


----------



## beautress

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
Click to expand...

You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate


Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
Click to expand...

You have the USA confused with China, Soros, and the Geek noveaux riche boys seeking overnights in the Lincoln bedroom.  
Dufus.


----------



## Faun

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
Click to expand...

No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.

You're a fucking nut.


----------



## beautress

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
Click to expand...

Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.


----------



## Faun

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.


----------



## Slade3200

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
Click to expand...

Are you honestly  still going  on about gold pens? Don't you have anything  better to spend your  energy on?


----------



## San Souci

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.
Click to expand...

Pelosi is still a Pig for doing it.


----------



## beautress

Faun said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The absolute beauty in all this, is that Trump is gonna fuck them up so bad now that he's free to campaign for 2024. They had a chance to get rid of their abuser and they failed...the GQP is now his party and Mitch, no matter how hard you try to justify his actions, Trump is officially the leader and thank God, the GQP is DOA now*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Trump does. He lifts the American people up.
> 
> The Democrats tear the American people down over loser projects.
> 
> I predict that if President Trump decides to run again, he will do all he can to prosper jobs. The only way he can do that is to have changes made in honesty at the polls. He will need to have people who also serve the American people guarding deceit by Democrat operatives willing to cheat for the big bucks to damage President Trump from Uncle George Soros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lift ppl up? The clown had 4 fuckin years to lift ppl up and what the fuck did he do with them 4 yrs? Empowered white racist dogs, whine about every gotdamn thing under the sun, ass kiss every murderous dictator on the planet and rob the nations treasury on a daily fuckin basis.....I know you losers live on a different planet, but please spare us the Trump bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try checking some of the data, from the CBO;
> USA Debt this time in 2008 just before MaObama elected and takes office;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2008
> 
> 
> USA Debt eight years later as MaObama is about to leave office after more than doubling it;
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt Clock 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than double? How do you figure that? It was $10.6t when he became president and it was $19.9t when he left. More than double would have been more than $21.2t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny | U.S. Treasury Fiscal Data
> 
> 
> Debt to the Penny is the total debt of the U.S. government and is reported daily. It is made up of intragovernmental holdings and debt held by the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treasurydirect.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, my baad. MaObama only got to about 90% of near doubling.  Minor pick of nit compared to claims of Trump doing 36% increase in Debt (which would be 72% had he stayed in office, still short of MaObama's achievement".)
> 
> Thanks for the link BTW, when I have time to dig through it, might find the actual numbers for both dates that you failed to provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your documentation?
> Please provide such.
> Also, would you rather he not have signed off on Congress's inflated budget over his request, which would have "shut-down" the Federal Guv'mint, and others?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll take even a psuedo-Conservative over a socialist forked-tongue Alinskite anyday, especially one whom thinks there are 58+ states in this Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already gave you the link to the actual numbers. Do you require help to click on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You fucking socialist want some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I want nothing from freaks like you. Regardless of your mindless offers, Obama added $9.3t in 8 years, Trump added $7.8t in 4. Where's your outrage, con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yer blamin' Trump for the spending habits of Gold-impeachment-pens spendthrift and failed botox facial Nancy Pelosi, are ya? Just exactly how double stupid do ya think the taxpayer-poor Americans are--dumb as yourself?
> We ain't buyin' the propaganda yer sellin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's not dismiss Pelosi totally beautress Faun
> 
> If it's true she just made 30 Million on TESLA stocks, by buying up with inside information on Biden's new policy on electric cars, that's money she and Democrats can use to reimburse taxpayers for their share of the 40 million spent to campaign against Trump abusing manufactured dossier and FISA warrant propaganda in the first impeachment at public expense. Democrats can't argue they have no way to pay this back. Thanks to the shameless tactics of their top leaders, they do. I'm totally for Democrats paying for Reparations to establish this as a voluntary process, starting with our own party.
> 
> In fact, we could plea bargain and offer to use that 30 M to pay several damages at once, to sweeten the deal and get a better bargain. Offer to cover the first impeachment (10 million of 40 total), the cost of cleanup after Occupy (10 million of 30 total), and the cost of bailing out Pacifica Radio (10 million) as restitution toward either the BLM protests and damages or half the 24 billion cost of the federal shutdown over ACA mandates challenged as unconstitutional and partially struck down by lawsuits that won in courts. Www.10million.net Then we use this settlement to compel Trump protestors to settle costs of the DC attacks, and any other insurgent or oppressive political abuses of force or govt process to violate civil rights by conspiracy or discrimination by party, class or creed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You people are simply nuts. Pelosi bought that stock back in December before Biden passed any policies. And Biden has said nothing about buying Teslas.
Click to expand...

Holy bugs, faun uses the weevil defense.
See no weevil
Hear no weevil
Speak no weevil






__





						Redirect Notice
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				



​


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## San Souci

Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
Click to expand...

Paper ballots with no signatures did that. A four year Media blitz did that. But I don't care. I personally WANT Biden to fail. I bet he starts a War. As do all Democrats.


----------



## Rambunctious

Lets see....relief for the people or impeach Trump again for nothing?....









						Third stimulus check: Will you get a stimulus check — and how much?
					

Millions of households may get cut out of the next round of stimulus checks amid deal to lower the income phaseout.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Faun

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paper ballots with no signatures did that. A four year Media blitz did that. But I don't care. I personally WANT Biden to fail. I bet he starts a War. As do all Democrats.
Click to expand...



Trump did that.


----------



## beautress

Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paper ballots with no signatures did that. A four year Media blitz did that. But I don't care. I personally WANT Biden to fail. I bet he starts a War. As do all Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did that.
Click to expand...

A song for fauny:
Ruben, Ruben, I been thinking,
What a fine world this would be
If the Dims were all transported
Far beyond the Northern Sea!


----------



## Stryder50

tigerred59 said:


> *Trump reminds me of a Bee Keeper, who's bee's are violent and unruly. Love the bee's but don't want to get stung by em'.....its just a matter of time, before them crazy white motherfuckers that stalk his Merry Fuk-O hood, is gonna become his worst fuckin nightmare. AND FOLKS YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST. Because white people are some sick mf's*


This *"  white people are some sick mf's* " happens to also be a honeybee keeper and it's obvious you don't know squat about keeping bees, or much of anything else for that matter.  Your analogy is more than flawed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beautress said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't drink, don't suicide on tobacky nor joints nor any mind-altering substances with which experimentalists use to inflict auto accidents. Why would you think I cared that a person who cannot make sense and who also hasn't cracked an Urban dictionary, much less a Webster's lexicon since junior high.
> Laws of mercy.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beautress said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your party's doings and protectings, your headache. And you call Trump supporters wackos. THE Donald came through with hero colors through 5 inquiries and 2 fake impeachment thrillrides for Nancy. Keep them blinders on with Gorilla Glue. You do not and I repeat, do not want to face the truth that President Trump was upfront, truthful, and honest while all the press could come up with were truthless and toothless calumnies for all Demmie Sociocommunist exaggerations aka lies. So piffle. You can't handle the truth that the Democrats plotted and planned lie after calumnious lie against a good man, President Donald John Trump. Keep up the specifications with which your in-place blinders pacify you and your partners in slime. Meh.
Click to expand...

The most truthful statement of the year slade shill has heard this year and he is doing this right now in defeat.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
Click to expand...

America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.


----------



## Slade3200

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.
Click to expand...

They literally stole it in the exact same way Trump stole the 2016 election. I guess the Dems just played the game better this time around


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.
Click to expand...

So you're saying Republicans are sooo stupid, Democrats can steal millions upon millions of votes from them? Even dumber than being robbed, you claiming Republicans are too stupid to prove it happened?


----------



## airplanemechanic

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying Republicans are sooo stupid, Democrats can steal millions upon millions of votes from them? Even dumber than being robbed, you claiming Republicans are too stupid to prove it happened?
Click to expand...


Please show me where they were ALLOWED to present evidence in a court of law without the case being thrown out by a liberal judge. Even SCOTUS didn't allow it to come to court. If you throw out a case because you don't want to deal with it, that's denying due process, not proving the accuser a liar.


----------



## Faun

airplanemechanic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying Republicans are sooo stupid, Democrats can steal millions upon millions of votes from them? Even dumber than being robbed, you claiming Republicans are too stupid to prove it happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show me where they were ALLOWED to present evidence in a court of law without the case being thrown out by a liberal judge. Even SCOTUS didn't allow it to come to court. If you throw out a case because you don't want to deal with it, that's denying due process, not proving the accuser a liar.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

So now the SCOTUS is Liberal too?? 

And cases were thrown out because the lacked evidence to support the suit or because they lacked standing to file the suit. And that included judges appointed by Republicans and even some appointed by Trump.

_So the voters can’t be trusted ... the poll workers can’t be trusted ... the voting machines can’t be trusted ... the media can’t be trusted ... Bill Barr can’t be trusted ... the guy who was in charge of election security can’t be trusted ... the lower courts can’t be trusted ... the appellate courts can’t be trusted ... and the Supreme Court can’t be trusted. 

But Donald Trump can be trusted.

Roll that around in your head for about 3 minutes and realize how incredibly mind-bogglingly stupid that sounds._​


----------



## San Souci

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying Republicans are sooo stupid, Democrats can steal millions upon millions of votes from them? Even dumber than being robbed, you claiming Republicans are too stupid to prove it happened?
Click to expand...

Nope. All the filthy chiseling Dems had to do was change the rules.


----------



## San Souci

Faun said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying Republicans are sooo stupid, Democrats can steal millions upon millions of votes from them? Even dumber than being robbed, you claiming Republicans are too stupid to prove it happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show me where they were ALLOWED to present evidence in a court of law without the case being thrown out by a liberal judge. Even SCOTUS didn't allow it to come to court. If you throw out a case because you don't want to deal with it, that's denying due process, not proving the accuser a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So now the SCOTUS is Liberal too??
> 
> And cases were thrown out because the lacked evidence to support the suit or because they lacked standing to file the suit. And that included judges appointed by Republicans and even some appointed by Trump.
> 
> _So the voters can’t be trusted ... the poll workers can’t be trusted ... the voting machines can’t be trusted ... the media can’t be trusted ... Bill Barr can’t be trusted ... the guy who was in charge of election security can’t be trusted ... the lower courts can’t be trusted ... the appellate courts can’t be trusted ... and the Supreme Court can’t be trusted. _​​_But Donald Trump can be trusted._​​_Roll that around in your head for about 3 minutes and realize how incredibly mind-bogglingly stupid that sounds._​
Click to expand...

Yes. Donald Trump walks on water. All who follow Him will be granted eternal life.


----------



## Faun

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying Republicans are sooo stupid, Democrats can steal millions upon millions of votes from them? Even dumber than being robbed, you claiming Republicans are too stupid to prove it happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. All the filthy chiseling Dems had to do was change the rules.
Click to expand...

So you're saying Democrats are smarter than Republicans because Democrats were smart enough to use those rule changes while Republicans were too dumb to?


----------



## Faun

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying Republicans are sooo stupid, Democrats can steal millions upon millions of votes from them? Even dumber than being robbed, you claiming Republicans are too stupid to prove it happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show me where they were ALLOWED to present evidence in a court of law without the case being thrown out by a liberal judge. Even SCOTUS didn't allow it to come to court. If you throw out a case because you don't want to deal with it, that's denying due process, not proving the accuser a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So now the SCOTUS is Liberal too??
> 
> And cases were thrown out because the lacked evidence to support the suit or because they lacked standing to file the suit. And that included judges appointed by Republicans and even some appointed by Trump.
> 
> _So the voters can’t be trusted ... the poll workers can’t be trusted ... the voting machines can’t be trusted ... the media can’t be trusted ... Bill Barr can’t be trusted ... the guy who was in charge of election security can’t be trusted ... the lower courts can’t be trusted ... the appellate courts can’t be trusted ... and the Supreme Court can’t be trusted. _​​_But Donald Trump can be trusted._​​_Roll that around in your head for about 3 minutes and realize how incredibly mind-bogglingly stupid that sounds._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Donald Trump walks on water. All who follow Him will be granted eternal life.
Click to expand...

LOL

I'm beginning to think Trump's zombie cultists really do believe that.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying Republicans are sooo stupid, Democrats can steal millions upon millions of votes from them? Even dumber than being robbed, you claiming Republicans are too stupid to prove it happened?
Click to expand...

Proving the deck was stacked can rile the worst among the creatures. Fact.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying Republicans are sooo stupid, Democrats can steal millions upon millions of votes from them? Even dumber than being robbed, you claiming Republicans are too stupid to prove it happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show me where they were ALLOWED to present evidence in a court of law without the case being thrown out by a liberal judge. Even SCOTUS didn't allow it to come to court. If you throw out a case because you don't want to deal with it, that's denying due process, not proving the accuser a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So now the SCOTUS is Liberal too??
> 
> And cases were thrown out because the lacked evidence to support the suit or because they lacked standing to file the suit. And that included judges appointed by Republicans and even some appointed by Trump.
> 
> _So the voters can’t be trusted ... the poll workers can’t be trusted ... the voting machines can’t be trusted ... the media can’t be trusted ... Bill Barr can’t be trusted ... the guy who was in charge of election security can’t be trusted ... the lower courts can’t be trusted ... the appellate courts can’t be trusted ... and the Supreme Court can’t be trusted. _​​_But Donald Trump can be trusted._​​_Roll that around in your head for about 3 minutes and realize how incredibly mind-bogglingly stupid that sounds._​
Click to expand...

No, what can't be trusted is when the court's wouldn't conduct themselves in the proper transparent way, and this in order to keep the very thing that happened from happening. 

Welcome to the failure of our court systems, otherwise the last hope for those who have been wronged, and have a claim of such. Don't want to hear about the cost, time etc, because Democrat's waste more of our tax dollars on witch hunts and bullcrap then the law allows.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying Republicans are sooo stupid, Democrats can steal millions upon millions of votes from them? Even dumber than being robbed, you claiming Republicans are too stupid to prove it happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proving the deck was stacked can rile the worst among the creatures. Fact.
Click to expand...

Not being able to prove your claims is worse.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying Republicans are sooo stupid, Democrats can steal millions upon millions of votes from them? Even dumber than being robbed, you claiming Republicans are too stupid to prove it happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show me where they were ALLOWED to present evidence in a court of law without the case being thrown out by a liberal judge. Even SCOTUS didn't allow it to come to court. If you throw out a case because you don't want to deal with it, that's denying due process, not proving the accuser a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So now the SCOTUS is Liberal too??
> 
> And cases were thrown out because the lacked evidence to support the suit or because they lacked standing to file the suit. And that included judges appointed by Republicans and even some appointed by Trump.
> 
> _So the voters can’t be trusted ... the poll workers can’t be trusted ... the voting machines can’t be trusted ... the media can’t be trusted ... Bill Barr can’t be trusted ... the guy who was in charge of election security can’t be trusted ... the lower courts can’t be trusted ... the appellate courts can’t be trusted ... and the Supreme Court can’t be trusted. _​​_But Donald Trump can be trusted._​​_Roll that around in your head for about 3 minutes and realize how incredibly mind-bogglingly stupid that sounds._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what can't be trusted is when the court's wouldn't conduct themselves in the proper transparent way, and this in order to keep the very thing that happened from happening.
> 
> Welcome to the failure of our court systems, otherwise the last hope for those who have been wronged, and have a claim of such. Don't want to hear about the cost, time etc, because Democrat's waste more of our tax dollars on witch hunts and bullcrap then the law allows.
Click to expand...

Who knows what the fuck you're talking about now. Even you appear not to. The courts are insanely transparent. They document virtually everything they do.

And I find it hysterical that you whine about the costs of "witch hunts." Where was your outrage for all the millions Republicans spent chasing after Bill Clinton for years? Then chasing his wife for even more years.

Face it, you've (collectively) given up the high ground on being victimized.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying Republicans are sooo stupid, Democrats can steal millions upon millions of votes from them? Even dumber than being robbed, you claiming Republicans are too stupid to prove it happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proving the deck was stacked can rile the worst among the creatures. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not being able to prove your claims is worse.
Click to expand...

With the left and the deep state controlling everything these day's, then good luck proving anything anymore.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying Republicans are sooo stupid, Democrats can steal millions upon millions of votes from them? Even dumber than being robbed, you claiming Republicans are too stupid to prove it happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proving the deck was stacked can rile the worst among the creatures. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not being able to prove your claims is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the left and the deep state controlling everything these day's, then good luck proving anything anymore.
Click to expand...

We control your mind too.


----------



## beautress

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.
Click to expand...

Yes I do refute that. The Demmies ran many truth-is-optional malarkey moments once too often, and you helped. At the outset, the narrative was a solid gold pen was given to every Congresscritter to vote Trump guilty of whatever excuse Schiffty and Nadler the Spreading Adder resolved was a crime against something that they alleged President Trump was guilty of when the facts amounted to less than a hill of beans. 400 solid gold pens would weigh out at well over a million bucks figuring sentimental horror the inscribed solid gold pens would somehow fascinate a Sotheby's solicitive seller into fetching a fool's parting with a fortune to contemplate the idiocy of today's sheeple Democrat Hahvahd graduates into buying into the rank stupidity of Socio-communistic rule for the Divided States of America rather than the Founders' United ones.

Then it was gold plated; then it was gold colored, and now it is brass, which reminds me of how green-filled brassy the Dims have been for several years with Trump Derangement Syndrome petering out the basement door. Bleh.


----------



## Faun

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do refute that. The Demmies ran many truth-is-optional malarkey moments once too often, and you helped. At the outset, the narrative was a solid gold pen was given to every Congresscritter to vote Trump guilty of whatever excuse Schiffty and Nadler the Spreading Adder resolved was a crime against something that they alleged President Trump was guilty of when the facts amounted to less than a hill of beans. 400 solid gold pens would weigh out at well over a million bucks figuring sentimental horror the inscribed solid gold pens would somehow fascinate a Sotheby's solicitive seller into fetching a fool's parting with a fortune to contemplate the idiocy of today's sheeple Democrat Hahvahd graduates into buying into the rank stupidity of Socio-communistic rule for the Divided States of America rather than the Founders' United ones.
> 
> Then it was gold plated; then it was gold colored, and now it is brass, which reminds me of how green-filled brassy the Dims have been for several years with Trump Derangement Syndrome petering out the basement door. Bleh.
Click to expand...

LOL

Dumbfuck, you don't possess an once of proof those were expensive gold pens.


----------



## Slade3200

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do refute that. The Demmies ran many truth-is-optional malarkey moments once too often, and you helped. At the outset, the narrative was a solid gold pen was given to every Congresscritter to vote Trump guilty of whatever excuse Schiffty and Nadler the Spreading Adder resolved was a crime against something that they alleged President Trump was guilty of when the facts amounted to less than a hill of beans. 400 solid gold pens would weigh out at well over a million bucks figuring sentimental horror the inscribed solid gold pens would somehow fascinate a Sotheby's solicitive seller into fetching a fool's parting with a fortune to contemplate the idiocy of today's sheeple Democrat Hahvahd graduates into buying into the rank stupidity of Socio-communistic rule for the Divided States of America rather than the Founders' United ones.
> 
> Then it was gold plated; then it was gold colored, and now it is brass, which reminds me of how green-filled brassy the Dims have been for several years with Trump Derangement Syndrome petering out the basement door. Bleh.
Click to expand...

Here  you go B... I mean this with all due respect... Stop with the nonsense and  Wake the fuck up!

-----
Various claims about the pens that Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi used to sign the articles of impeachment against President Donald Trump have been circulating on Facebook. Some of the posts say the pens:


Are made of “18 karat gold,”
Cost $2,025 to $2,500 each;
Or cost $5,000 to $15,000 in total.
Or extreme whackos like B  claim they costed millions. 
None of that is true.

The pens are made by Garland Writing Instruments in Coventry, Rhode Island. The suggested retail price per pen is about $20, but it varies depending on how many are purchased.

Also, Garland doesn’t sell its promotional pens directly to consumers, the company’s president and owner, Rick Becker, told FactCheck.org in an interview. Rather, it sells them through third-party distributors who may offer discounts, so we don’t know exactly how much they cost.

Pelosi’s deputy chief of staff, Drew Hammill, told us in an email that “the cost per pen is just under $15.”

The pens, which were engraved with Pelosi’s signature, are made of brass with a thin plating that includes some gold, Becker said, explaining that any pen costing $20 won’t include much gold.

It’s not only Pelosi who has used Garland pens. Becker said that his company has filled orders for the White House under both Trump and former President Barack Obama. However, Trump also has reportedly used gold-plated Cross pens to sign executive orders, after which he’s followed tradition and distributed the pens as souvenirs.

Pelosi used 30 pens to sign the articles of impeachment before handing them out to other House Democrats. That would make the total cost about $450, if the pens cost $15 each, as Hammill said.

_Editor’s note: FactCheck.org is one of several organizations working with Facebook to debunk misinformation shared on social media. Our previous stories can be found here._

*Sources*
Becker, Rick. President and owner, Garland Writing Instruments. Phone interview with FactCheck.org. 21 Jan 2020.

Garlandpen.com. Garland Writing Instruments. Accessed 21 Jan 2020.

C-SPAN. House Delivers Articles of Impeachment to Senate. 15 Jan 2020.


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do refute that. The Demmies ran many truth-is-optional malarkey moments once too often, and you helped. At the outset, the narrative was a solid gold pen was given to every Congresscritter to vote Trump guilty of whatever excuse Schiffty and Nadler the Spreading Adder resolved was a crime against something that they alleged President Trump was guilty of when the facts amounted to less than a hill of beans. 400 solid gold pens would weigh out at well over a million bucks figuring sentimental horror the inscribed solid gold pens would somehow fascinate a Sotheby's solicitive seller into fetching a fool's parting with a fortune to contemplate the idiocy of today's sheeple Democrat Hahvahd graduates into buying into the rank stupidity of Socio-communistic rule for the Divided States of America rather than the Founders' United ones.
> 
> Then it was gold plated; then it was gold colored, and now it is brass, which reminds me of how green-filled brassy the Dims have been for several years with Trump Derangement Syndrome petering out the basement door. Bleh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here  you go B... I mean this with all due respect... Stop with the nonsense and  Wake the fuck up!
> 
> -----
> Various claims about the pens that Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi used to sign the articles of impeachment against President Donald Trump have been circulating on Facebook. Some of the posts say the pens:
> 
> 
> Are made of “18 karat gold,”
> Cost $2,025 to $2,500 each;
> Or cost $5,000 to $15,000 in total.
> Or extreme whackos like B  claim they costed millions.
> None of that is true.
> 
> The pens are made by Garland Writing Instruments in Coventry, Rhode Island. The suggested retail price per pen is about $20, but it varies depending on how many are purchased.
> 
> Also, Garland doesn’t sell its promotional pens directly to consumers, the company’s president and owner, Rick Becker, told FactCheck.org in an interview. Rather, it sells them through third-party distributors who may offer discounts, so we don’t know exactly how much they cost.
> 
> Pelosi’s deputy chief of staff, Drew Hammill, told us in an email that “the cost per pen is just under $15.”
> 
> The pens, which were engraved with Pelosi’s signature, are made of brass with a thin plating that includes some gold, Becker said, explaining that any pen costing $20 won’t include much gold.
> 
> It’s not only Pelosi who has used Garland pens. Becker said that his company has filled orders for the White House under both Trump and former President Barack Obama. However, Trump also has reportedly used gold-plated Cross pens to sign executive orders, after which he’s followed tradition and distributed the pens as souvenirs.
> 
> Pelosi used 30 pens to sign the articles of impeachment before handing them out to other House Democrats. That would make the total cost about $450, if the pens cost $15 each, as Hammill said.
> 
> _Editor’s note: FactCheck.org is one of several organizations working with Facebook to debunk misinformation shared on social media. Our previous stories can be found here._
> 
> *Sources*
> Becker, Rick. President and owner, Garland Writing Instruments. Phone interview with FactCheck.org. 21 Jan 2020.
> 
> Garlandpen.com. Garland Writing Instruments. Accessed 21 Jan 2020.
> 
> C-SPAN. House Delivers Articles of Impeachment to Senate. 15 Jan 2020.
Click to expand...

Nice try but facts and reality are impenetrable to rightards' shield of ignorance.


----------



## beautress

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do refute that. The Demmies ran many truth-is-optional malarkey moments once too often, and you helped. At the outset, the narrative was a solid gold pen was given to every Congresscritter to vote Trump guilty of whatever excuse Schiffty and Nadler the Spreading Adder resolved was a crime against something that they alleged President Trump was guilty of when the facts amounted to less than a hill of beans. 400 solid gold pens would weigh out at well over a million bucks figuring sentimental horror the inscribed solid gold pens would somehow fascinate a Sotheby's solicitive seller into fetching a fool's parting with a fortune to contemplate the idiocy of today's sheeple Democrat Hahvahd graduates into buying into the rank stupidity of Socio-communistic rule for the Divided States of America rather than the Founders' United ones.
> 
> Then it was gold plated; then it was gold colored, and now it is brass, which reminds me of how green-filled brassy the Dims have been for several years with Trump Derangement Syndrome petering out the basement door. Bleh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you don't possess an once of proof those were expensive gold pens.
Click to expand...

What was that abusive, marginalizing term you used on an American woman, again, hypocrite? Shame on you.


----------



## Faun

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do refute that. The Demmies ran many truth-is-optional malarkey moments once too often, and you helped. At the outset, the narrative was a solid gold pen was given to every Congresscritter to vote Trump guilty of whatever excuse Schiffty and Nadler the Spreading Adder resolved was a crime against something that they alleged President Trump was guilty of when the facts amounted to less than a hill of beans. 400 solid gold pens would weigh out at well over a million bucks figuring sentimental horror the inscribed solid gold pens would somehow fascinate a Sotheby's solicitive seller into fetching a fool's parting with a fortune to contemplate the idiocy of today's sheeple Democrat Hahvahd graduates into buying into the rank stupidity of Socio-communistic rule for the Divided States of America rather than the Founders' United ones.
> 
> Then it was gold plated; then it was gold colored, and now it is brass, which reminds me of how green-filled brassy the Dims have been for several years with Trump Derangement Syndrome petering out the basement door. Bleh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you don't possess an once of proof those were expensive gold pens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that abusive, marginalizing term you used on an American woman, again, hypocrite? Shame on you.
Click to expand...

LOL

What does that have to do with the reality you're fucking demented and have zero proof those were expensive gold pens, as you been hysterically crying about?

Don't you possess even a modicum of character to simply admit you're wrong when you're wrong?


----------



## San Souci

Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk? Was that supposed to make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.In short ,Democrats Suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, America loves us. So much so, America gave us control of the Executive Branch, Senate & House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America didn't give the Democrat's nothing, they stole it remember ???? Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying Republicans are sooo stupid, Democrats can steal millions upon millions of votes from them? Even dumber than being robbed, you claiming Republicans are too stupid to prove it happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. All the filthy chiseling Dems had to do was change the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying Democrats are smarter than Republicans because Democrats were smart enough to use those rule changes while Republicans were too dumb to?
Click to expand...

That is not "Smart". Just crooked. Regular Americans have scruples/


----------



## San Souci

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do refute that. The Demmies ran many truth-is-optional malarkey moments once too often, and you helped. At the outset, the narrative was a solid gold pen was given to every Congresscritter to vote Trump guilty of whatever excuse Schiffty and Nadler the Spreading Adder resolved was a crime against something that they alleged President Trump was guilty of when the facts amounted to less than a hill of beans. 400 solid gold pens would weigh out at well over a million bucks figuring sentimental horror the inscribed solid gold pens would somehow fascinate a Sotheby's solicitive seller into fetching a fool's parting with a fortune to contemplate the idiocy of today's sheeple Democrat Hahvahd graduates into buying into the rank stupidity of Socio-communistic rule for the Divided States of America rather than the Founders' United ones.
> 
> Then it was gold plated; then it was gold colored, and now it is brass, which reminds me of how green-filled brassy the Dims have been for several years with Trump Derangement Syndrome petering out the basement door. Bleh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you don't possess an once of proof those were expensive gold pens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that abusive, marginalizing term you used on an American woman, again, hypocrite? Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What does that have to do with the reality you're fucking demented and have zero proof those were expensive gold pens, as you been hysterically crying about?
> 
> Don't you possess even a modicum of character to simply admit you're wrong when you're wrong?
Click to expand...

Beautress is right.YOU are wrong. Proven Fact.


----------



## Faun

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do refute that. The Demmies ran many truth-is-optional malarkey moments once too often, and you helped. At the outset, the narrative was a solid gold pen was given to every Congresscritter to vote Trump guilty of whatever excuse Schiffty and Nadler the Spreading Adder resolved was a crime against something that they alleged President Trump was guilty of when the facts amounted to less than a hill of beans. 400 solid gold pens would weigh out at well over a million bucks figuring sentimental horror the inscribed solid gold pens would somehow fascinate a Sotheby's solicitive seller into fetching a fool's parting with a fortune to contemplate the idiocy of today's sheeple Democrat Hahvahd graduates into buying into the rank stupidity of Socio-communistic rule for the Divided States of America rather than the Founders' United ones.
> 
> Then it was gold plated; then it was gold colored, and now it is brass, which reminds me of how green-filled brassy the Dims have been for several years with Trump Derangement Syndrome petering out the basement door. Bleh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you don't possess an once of proof those were expensive gold pens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that abusive, marginalizing term you used on an American woman, again, hypocrite? Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What does that have to do with the reality you're fucking demented and have zero proof those were expensive gold pens, as you been hysterically crying about?
> 
> Don't you possess even a modicum of character to simply admit you're wrong when you're wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautress is right.YOU are wrong. Proven Fact.
Click to expand...

You're both nuts. 

This looks like a gold pen to you, does it?





And look, Trump also got pens from that same company. Where's your feigned outrage, con?





Those pens cost about 20 bucks, ya raving loons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












						RI company manufactured pens used to sign articles of impeachment
					

A Rhode Island pen company was in the national spotlight as House Speaker Nancy Pelosi signed the articles of impeachment against President Donald Trump.




					www.wpri.com


----------



## San Souci

Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do refute that. The Demmies ran many truth-is-optional malarkey moments once too often, and you helped. At the outset, the narrative was a solid gold pen was given to every Congresscritter to vote Trump guilty of whatever excuse Schiffty and Nadler the Spreading Adder resolved was a crime against something that they alleged President Trump was guilty of when the facts amounted to less than a hill of beans. 400 solid gold pens would weigh out at well over a million bucks figuring sentimental horror the inscribed solid gold pens would somehow fascinate a Sotheby's solicitive seller into fetching a fool's parting with a fortune to contemplate the idiocy of today's sheeple Democrat Hahvahd graduates into buying into the rank stupidity of Socio-communistic rule for the Divided States of America rather than the Founders' United ones.
> 
> Then it was gold plated; then it was gold colored, and now it is brass, which reminds me of how green-filled brassy the Dims have been for several years with Trump Derangement Syndrome petering out the basement door. Bleh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you don't possess an once of proof those were expensive gold pens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that abusive, marginalizing term you used on an American woman, again, hypocrite? Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What does that have to do with the reality you're fucking demented and have zero proof those were expensive gold pens, as you been hysterically crying about?
> 
> Don't you possess even a modicum of character to simply admit you're wrong when you're wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautress is right.YOU are wrong. Proven Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're both nuts.
> 
> This looks like a gold pen to you, does it?
> 
> View attachment 459958
> 
> And look, Trump also got pens from that same company. Where's your feigned outrage, con?
> 
> View attachment 459960
> 
> Those pens cost about 20 bucks, ya raving loons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RI company manufactured pens used to sign articles of impeachment
> 
> 
> A Rhode Island pen company was in the national spotlight as House Speaker Nancy Pelosi signed the articles of impeachment against President Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wpri.com
Click to expand...

No. Both of us agree that Democrats suck.


----------



## Faun

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do refute that. The Demmies ran many truth-is-optional malarkey moments once too often, and you helped. At the outset, the narrative was a solid gold pen was given to every Congresscritter to vote Trump guilty of whatever excuse Schiffty and Nadler the Spreading Adder resolved was a crime against something that they alleged President Trump was guilty of when the facts amounted to less than a hill of beans. 400 solid gold pens would weigh out at well over a million bucks figuring sentimental horror the inscribed solid gold pens would somehow fascinate a Sotheby's solicitive seller into fetching a fool's parting with a fortune to contemplate the idiocy of today's sheeple Democrat Hahvahd graduates into buying into the rank stupidity of Socio-communistic rule for the Divided States of America rather than the Founders' United ones.
> 
> Then it was gold plated; then it was gold colored, and now it is brass, which reminds me of how green-filled brassy the Dims have been for several years with Trump Derangement Syndrome petering out the basement door. Bleh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you don't possess an once of proof those were expensive gold pens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that abusive, marginalizing term you used on an American woman, again, hypocrite? Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What does that have to do with the reality you're fucking demented and have zero proof those were expensive gold pens, as you been hysterically crying about?
> 
> Don't you possess even a modicum of character to simply admit you're wrong when you're wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautress is right.YOU are wrong. Proven Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're both nuts.
> 
> This looks like a gold pen to you, does it?
> 
> View attachment 459958
> 
> And look, Trump also got pens from that same company. Where's your feigned outrage, con?
> 
> View attachment 459960
> 
> Those pens cost about 20 bucks, ya raving loons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RI company manufactured pens used to sign articles of impeachment
> 
> 
> A Rhode Island pen company was in the national spotlight as House Speaker Nancy Pelosi signed the articles of impeachment against President Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wpri.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Both of us agree that Democrats suck.
Click to expand...

So? You also proved to be delusional.


----------



## San Souci

Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do refute that. The Demmies ran many truth-is-optional malarkey moments once too often, and you helped. At the outset, the narrative was a solid gold pen was given to every Congresscritter to vote Trump guilty of whatever excuse Schiffty and Nadler the Spreading Adder resolved was a crime against something that they alleged President Trump was guilty of when the facts amounted to less than a hill of beans. 400 solid gold pens would weigh out at well over a million bucks figuring sentimental horror the inscribed solid gold pens would somehow fascinate a Sotheby's solicitive seller into fetching a fool's parting with a fortune to contemplate the idiocy of today's sheeple Democrat Hahvahd graduates into buying into the rank stupidity of Socio-communistic rule for the Divided States of America rather than the Founders' United ones.
> 
> Then it was gold plated; then it was gold colored, and now it is brass, which reminds me of how green-filled brassy the Dims have been for several years with Trump Derangement Syndrome petering out the basement door. Bleh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you don't possess an once of proof those were expensive gold pens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that abusive, marginalizing term you used on an American woman, again, hypocrite? Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What does that have to do with the reality you're fucking demented and have zero proof those were expensive gold pens, as you been hysterically crying about?
> 
> Don't you possess even a modicum of character to simply admit you're wrong when you're wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautress is right.YOU are wrong. Proven Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're both nuts.
> 
> This looks like a gold pen to you, does it?
> 
> View attachment 459958
> 
> And look, Trump also got pens from that same company. Where's your feigned outrage, con?
> 
> View attachment 459960
> 
> Those pens cost about 20 bucks, ya raving loons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RI company manufactured pens used to sign articles of impeachment
> 
> 
> A Rhode Island pen company was in the national spotlight as House Speaker Nancy Pelosi signed the articles of impeachment against President Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wpri.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Both of us agree that Democrats suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You also proved to be delusional.
Click to expand...

Nope. Democrats sucked yesterday. They still suck today. Ask the Pipeline workers who lost their jobs. Ask the ICE agents.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do refute that. The Demmies ran many truth-is-optional malarkey moments once too often, and you helped. At the outset, the narrative was a solid gold pen was given to every Congresscritter to vote Trump guilty of whatever excuse Schiffty and Nadler the Spreading Adder resolved was a crime against something that they alleged President Trump was guilty of when the facts amounted to less than a hill of beans. 400 solid gold pens would weigh out at well over a million bucks figuring sentimental horror the inscribed solid gold pens would somehow fascinate a Sotheby's solicitive seller into fetching a fool's parting with a fortune to contemplate the idiocy of today's sheeple Democrat Hahvahd graduates into buying into the rank stupidity of Socio-communistic rule for the Divided States of America rather than the Founders' United ones.
> 
> Then it was gold plated; then it was gold colored, and now it is brass, which reminds me of how green-filled brassy the Dims have been for several years with Trump Derangement Syndrome petering out the basement door. Bleh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you don't possess an once of proof those were expensive gold pens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that abusive, marginalizing term you used on an American woman, again, hypocrite? Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What does that have to do with the reality you're fucking demented and have zero proof those were expensive gold pens, as you been hysterically crying about?
> 
> Don't you possess even a modicum of character to simply admit you're wrong when you're wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautress is right.YOU are wrong. Proven Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're both nuts.
> 
> This looks like a gold pen to you, does it?
> 
> View attachment 459958
> 
> And look, Trump also got pens from that same company. Where's your feigned outrage, con?
> 
> View attachment 459960
> 
> Those pens cost about 20 bucks, ya raving loons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RI company manufactured pens used to sign articles of impeachment
> 
> 
> A Rhode Island pen company was in the national spotlight as House Speaker Nancy Pelosi signed the articles of impeachment against President Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wpri.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Both of us agree that Democrats suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You also proved to be delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Democrats sucked yesterday. They still suck today. Ask the Pipeline workers who lost their jobs. Ask the ICE agents.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your input, Karen.


----------



## San Souci

Daryl Hunt said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do refute that. The Demmies ran many truth-is-optional malarkey moments once too often, and you helped. At the outset, the narrative was a solid gold pen was given to every Congresscritter to vote Trump guilty of whatever excuse Schiffty and Nadler the Spreading Adder resolved was a crime against something that they alleged President Trump was guilty of when the facts amounted to less than a hill of beans. 400 solid gold pens would weigh out at well over a million bucks figuring sentimental horror the inscribed solid gold pens would somehow fascinate a Sotheby's solicitive seller into fetching a fool's parting with a fortune to contemplate the idiocy of today's sheeple Democrat Hahvahd graduates into buying into the rank stupidity of Socio-communistic rule for the Divided States of America rather than the Founders' United ones.
> 
> Then it was gold plated; then it was gold colored, and now it is brass, which reminds me of how green-filled brassy the Dims have been for several years with Trump Derangement Syndrome petering out the basement door. Bleh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you don't possess an once of proof those were expensive gold pens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that abusive, marginalizing term you used on an American woman, again, hypocrite? Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What does that have to do with the reality you're fucking demented and have zero proof those were expensive gold pens, as you been hysterically crying about?
> 
> Don't you possess even a modicum of character to simply admit you're wrong when you're wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautress is right.YOU are wrong. Proven Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're both nuts.
> 
> This looks like a gold pen to you, does it?
> 
> View attachment 459958
> 
> And look, Trump also got pens from that same company. Where's your feigned outrage, con?
> 
> View attachment 459960
> 
> Those pens cost about 20 bucks, ya raving loons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RI company manufactured pens used to sign articles of impeachment
> 
> 
> A Rhode Island pen company was in the national spotlight as House Speaker Nancy Pelosi signed the articles of impeachment against President Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wpri.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Both of us agree that Democrats suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You also proved to be delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Democrats sucked yesterday. They still suck today. Ask the Pipeline workers who lost their jobs. Ask the ICE agents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your input, Karen.
Click to expand...

Karen? So now a nice WHITE name is being denigrated? I say "Keisha" should be the name used for a rotten harpy. Not "Karen".


----------



## Faun

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo!!! No link even available yet.
> 
> Democrats try not once but TWICE and fail.
> 
> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Republican senators with balls. Kudos to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. 7 Senators who haver no future in Politics. Maybe you didn't see the vote count recently ,Comrade. The old GOP is dead. Trumps Populist party has taken over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps populist party that just lost the house senate and presidency in 4 years?! They are taking over?! Haha. Ok, I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already happening.
> The Governor's in California and NY are getting signatures to be recalled.
> California already have enough and it keeps growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does that have to do with Trump?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party.
> Holding them accountable by bad political actions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The populist party?! Haha. Dang sounds like serious business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just quoting you Slade who called it that.
> It's still called by them the maga movement.
> People have had it with DC's BS of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had it with both parties as well but a home in the Trump camp is the furtherest thing from a better path. I live in Cali. Didn’t vote for newsome, would be fine with him getting booted. Not looking for anybody that resembles Trump in the slightest to replace him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Ya want a McCain. Well ,his ilk are going DOWN. America First has caught on. Just as Conservatism caught on in 1980. PS--Newsome is a TYPICAL Democrat. All Dem politicos are as bad ,or worse ,than Newsome and Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y’all should start a MAGA party. That would be great, consolidate all the whackos into one group. Makes you easier to ignore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Project much, sugar? You pay attention to your party leaders as heroes since Billy Clinton used the Oval office to rape young, pretty interns and Hillary stood by her man's crimes against scores of other women. You blues are such suckers.     Naughty, naughty.
> Na na na-na,
> Na na na-na,
> Hey, hey-hey-yaye,
> Go-ood bye.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Bill Clinton was a hero of mine?!?! Haha. Wow. Tell me more about myself please. This is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He (Clinton) and his Foist Lady were forced by Congress to return the White House sterling and china after they left. They continued the notme downfall of the Democrat Party that started with the war between the states, and soon will be destroyed by bipolar Tear-em-up, gold-impeachment-pen Nancy Pelosi who enabled Extortionist-of-taxpayer-foreign-aid and Basement Joe Biden to voter suppress his way into the WH. Is dur-r-r-r the best you Demmies can lisp these days of your recalled obnoxious governors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure are obsessed with Nancy's pens. In reality, they cost a grand total of $450. How much did it cost us every time Trump went out to play golf? Did you ever once complain about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pulled 24 karats out of your butt and failed to mention each one of the durn creepy celebratory pens cost around twice that figure. Yeah, Pelosi has no class pulling a stunt like that to celebrate her lying, fake impeachment flips to the tune of a billion dollars to pay lying liars enough to spread calumny of the most insidious kind about an innocent man doing all he could to raise jobless charity cases to proud high-paying, prestigious jobs. The jealousy Democrats had for four years made Washington D.C. stink. And the stink went to high heaven right beside the 60 million precious little aborted American souls who will be at St. Peter's gate pointing thumbs down on the party that enabled their end of human life in stages of up to nine months by laws, judgments, and funding  Demmies passed in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it didn't. They're $15 pens. They purchased 30 of them.
> 
> You're a fucking nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid gold is the story your team fouled out on. And your words made all that solid gold narrative a big fat lie? Don't blame me for dis inheriting those creeps who celebrated a presidential impeachment they lied they butts off planning and executed all by they cheating little filthy selves. Calumny always comes back to bite you in your butt wherein the calumnies were also rewarded with cheers heard through the omeurta walls the Democrats built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> They're not solid gold, you dumbfuck. They're brass. Pelosi’s chief of staff says the brass pens cost about $15 each and you have nothing to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do refute that. The Demmies ran many truth-is-optional malarkey moments once too often, and you helped. At the outset, the narrative was a solid gold pen was given to every Congresscritter to vote Trump guilty of whatever excuse Schiffty and Nadler the Spreading Adder resolved was a crime against something that they alleged President Trump was guilty of when the facts amounted to less than a hill of beans. 400 solid gold pens would weigh out at well over a million bucks figuring sentimental horror the inscribed solid gold pens would somehow fascinate a Sotheby's solicitive seller into fetching a fool's parting with a fortune to contemplate the idiocy of today's sheeple Democrat Hahvahd graduates into buying into the rank stupidity of Socio-communistic rule for the Divided States of America rather than the Founders' United ones.
> 
> Then it was gold plated; then it was gold colored, and now it is brass, which reminds me of how green-filled brassy the Dims have been for several years with Trump Derangement Syndrome petering out the basement door. Bleh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you don't possess an once of proof those were expensive gold pens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that abusive, marginalizing term you used on an American woman, again, hypocrite? Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> What does that have to do with the reality you're fucking demented and have zero proof those were expensive gold pens, as you been hysterically crying about?
> 
> Don't you possess even a modicum of character to simply admit you're wrong when you're wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautress is right.YOU are wrong. Proven Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're both nuts.
> 
> This looks like a gold pen to you, does it?
> 
> View attachment 459958
> 
> And look, Trump also got pens from that same company. Where's your feigned outrage, con?
> 
> View attachment 459960
> 
> Those pens cost about 20 bucks, ya raving loons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RI company manufactured pens used to sign articles of impeachment
> 
> 
> A Rhode Island pen company was in the national spotlight as House Speaker Nancy Pelosi signed the articles of impeachment against President Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wpri.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Both of us agree that Democrats suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? You also proved to be delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Democrats sucked yesterday. They still suck today. Ask the Pipeline workers who lost their jobs. Ask the ICE agents.
Click to expand...

And you're still delusional.  You attack Biden who lost *11,000* temporary jobs which would have been lost soon anyways; but you defend Twice Impeached Trump who lost *3,000,000* after just one term in office.


----------

